# Paths of Legend: The Sunless Citadel [OOC]



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 12, 2009)

_In the year 2010, a magical catastrophe wiped out most of the modern world.  Earth was forever changed, becoming a world of magic and dragons, elves and dwarves, swords and sorcery.

Now, in the year 5150, kingdoms struggle and prosper on the coastline of what was once known as North America, watched over by the enigmatic sorcerer known only as the Lord of the Lights from his lighthouse on the island once known as Manhattan.  Hill dwarves dwell in the Appalachians, while their cousins, the mountain dwarves, claim the Rockies.  High elves dwell in the northeastern forests, gray elves in the northwest, wild elves in the jungles of what was once known as South America.  

Orcs, goblinoids and other threats wander the plains of the continent's interior, raiding and pillaging as opportunity allows.

And a massive island floats in the sky, hovering over what was once the midwest, turning the land beneath into a desolate and forever lightless wasteland known as the Darklands.

*The Sunless Citadel*

It is a few days before midsummer.  In the small town of Oakhurst, a month has passed since a group of four brave adventurers ventured down the Old Road, seeking out an old ruin.  They have not been heard from since.

The Merchant Hucrele has posted a reward for their return, or at least some evidence of their fate._

This is the classic 3rd edition adventure, The Sunless Citadel, set in my Paths of Legend campaign setting.  For those familiar with the setting, it is specifically set in the "What Came Before" era of the setting.  For more information on the setting click here, keeping in mind that the rest of the material found in that thread is not relevant to this era of the setting.

*Character Creation*

This game uses D&D 3.5.

I will be accepting between 4 and 8 players.

Player's Handbook only characters; Monster Manual races and the Aristocrat NPC class may be allowed also, depending on the character's background.  Monstrous characters start at level 1 and use monster-class progressions as per Savage Species (as revised by yours truly).  Variants from Unearthed Arcana are also a possibility on a case by case basis.

32 point buy for ability scores

1st level characters

Average starting gold for your class
Barbarian - 100 gp
Bard - 100 gp
Cleric - 125 gp
Druid - 50 gp
Fighter - 150 gp
Monk - 12 gp, 5 sp
Paladin - 150 gp
Ranger - 150 gp
Rogue - 125 gp
Sorcerer - 75 gp
Wizard - 75 gp
Aristocrat - 270 gp
Monster-Classes - 50 gp​
Character background is appreciated.  Setting information will become available as I develop it, but feel free to make up things like town names, NPCs in the character's background, etc.  This version of the setting uses the core pantheon.

[sblock=House Rules]Design Notes: I try to keep house rules to a bare minimum.  I still want my games to "feel" like D&D as much as possible, which means, among other things, not changing the basic rules of the game.  Most of my house rules are designed to have as little impact as possible on PCs.

What follows is a list of house rules I have implemented for the Paths of Legend Setting.  I will occasionally update this section when I implement a new house rule or change or do away with an existing one.

Dwarves (except deep dwarves and duergar) have low-light vision instead of darkvision).

Hobgoblins have several additional racial traits (see their entry in the campaign setting material for details).

The spells _detect chaos_, _detect evil_, _detect good_, and _detect law_ only work against creatures, spells, items and other effects that have the appropriate alignment subtype.  They also detect an individual that has an alignment aura as a class feature (clerics with access to an alignment domain, paladins, and blackguards).

New Feats

Wild Empathy [General]

You have an affinity for dealing with animals and magical beasts. 
Benefit: This Feat works like the druid and ranger class ability, except the character adds her character level and her Charisma modifier to the d20 roll.
Special: Druids and Rangers automatically have Wild Empathy as a bonus feat. They need not select it.

Animal Companion [General]

The character may select an animal companion.
Prerequisites: Wild Empathy
Benefit: This Feat works like the druid and ranger class ability, except the character uses her character level to determine the animal companion's abilities and what alternative companions are available at higher levels.
Special: Druids automatically have Animal Companion as a bonus feat. They need not select it. Rangers receive Animal Companion as a bonus feat at 4th level.

The druid and ranger class features Animal Companion and Wild Empathy are replaced with these feats.

Dragon Disciples: At each level where the Dragon Disciple would normally gain Bonus Spells, the Dragon Disciple instead gains an increase to their spellcasting level, spells known, and spells per day as if they had gained a level in a spontaneous arcane casting class (Sorcerer or Bard usually).  If they have more than one spontaneous arcane casting class, they must choose which one to add the spellcasting level to.

Wealth and Bookkeeping: A player character can be assumed to have “on hand” and need not keep track of any non-magical, non-alchemical items (excepting alchemical silver ammunition) expendable items equal in value to 1/1000th the amount a character of their level (character level or effective character level) should have (rounded up to the nearest gold piece) according to table 5-1 on page 135 of the Dungeon Master’s Guide.  This includes individual units of ammunition such as arrows, bolts, and shuriken.  At higher levels, this can include individual units of ammunition made of special materials.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 12, 2009)

This is me expressing interest. I'm thinking ranged fighter, longbow focus. Either human or elf. The backstory and history depends on which race I choose, obviously. I just wanted to put my name in the hat.

What location will we be starting from?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm down for this. How do you feel about a Wilderness Rogue? I'd go for human and use my first two feats to gain Wild Empathy and Animal Companion (wolf).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 12, 2009)

The campaign is initially set in a small cluster of communities in what was once Virginia.

Possible home communities for PCs can include...

_Oakhurst_ - A small town, slightly inland from the coast, and the starting point for the adventure.

_Blasingdell_ - A large town further inland, situated closer to the mountains.

_Brindinford_ - A large town situated on the Brinding River (Potomac River).  Brindinford is also the seat of government for the area, ruled by Baron Euphemes II.

_Ossington_ - An isolated thorp deep in the Empty Forest.

_Drylake_ - A small city on the coast and the main port for trade with other kingdoms.

The region's population is predominantly human, with a significant minority of dwarves and halflings.

Characters can also be from further away, with details largely up to the player.  Only restrictions are that the character must be from what we would think of as East of the Mississippi River on the North American continent with a few exceptions for non-standard races (wild elves, for example, dwell in the jungles of South America).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 12, 2009)

Reveille said:


> I'm down for this. How do you feel about a Wilderness Rogue? I'd go for human and use my first two feats to gain Wild Empathy and Animal Companion (wolf).




That sounds reasonable.

To all, Unearthed Arcana variants are permissable on a case by case basis.


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new game and this looks great. After taking a look at your setting info, I'd like to play a human sorceress of Emirian descent (family could have immigrated to the area or something...). Would that be do-able?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> That sounds reasonable.
> 
> To all, Unearthed Arcana variants are permissable on a case by case basis.




Awesome. Just of of curiosity, do you have a wiki for your setting? Never mind, I found the Community Setting area. I think I'd shoot for a background that includes being raised in [the] Ossington [area].

Also a question regarding the Share Spells feature; if my character takes ranks in Use Magic Device and successfully activates a spell-like ability that affects him/her, will it also affect the animal companion?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Which human sub-race would be appropriate for the Ossington area?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 12, 2009)

Heh...bit of an oops on my part.

The bulk of the setting info available in the link I provided doesn't actually apply to this era of the setting.

[sblock=Long Version]This era of the setting is named "What Came Before" because it came before the current era of the setting in a sense.  The other big secret of the "What Came Before" era is that it never existed due to a time travel paradox that prevented the magical catastrophe that brougt it about to begin with.  Convoluted, yes, but I like it that way.  [/sblock]

I will be posting setting info that actually _is_ relevant to the era this game is set in some time very soon (possibly later today).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 12, 2009)

In answer to the question about sharing spells...

The _Share Spells_ feature specifically says "At the druid's option, she may have any spell (but not spell-like ability) she casts upon herself also affect her animal companion."

So, using the Use Magic Device skill will work as long as the effect in question is a spell (such as from a scroll or wand).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2009)

if i have been through that module in the table top game i play in, would that disqualify me?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nope.  Just remember to keep player knowledge seperate from character knowledge.  

In other news...

This update to the Campaign Setting material contains information relevant to this game.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2009)

Let me also express my interest. 

PHB only characters... does that mean EVERYTHING from PHB (plus the listed exceptions, MM/UA), or is that only about the choice of the base classes?

If so, what books are ok, or is everything case-by-case?

Not entirely sure what to play... some warrior-type maybe. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Looking at your house rules (the "druid/ranger class feature feats"); are you aware of this?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Nope.  Just remember to keep player knowledge seperate from character knowledge.
> 
> In other news...
> 
> This update to the Campaign Setting material contains information relevant to this game.




very well then i am thinking wizard. human. more to come.


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 12, 2009)

Reading the more relevant campaign specific info, I suppose I can substiute Thune in for my original idea. Originally wanted something with a Persian flair (plus the whole genie blood line sounded cool), but Greek-like could probably work. So please consider me solidly interested in a human sorceress with familial ties to Thune.


----------



## Max (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd be interested in playing as well.  I'm thinking of playing Kelset, a half-orc barbarian, who was raised near Trandar.  While still fairly young, his father got up the courage to grab him and run for a better place, before his son got fully indoctrinated into worshiping Hextor, and using his killing rages for evil.  The town they have settled in has a church of Kord, and the Priest of the God of Strength has taken a particular interest in Kelset (for obvious reasons).  In addition to instilling some better values than Hextor teaches, the priest taught him how to control is rages so they only occur when he wants.  He now sees them as a gift from Kord instead of a curse.

Longer background in the works, if the concept works for you.

Max


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanee, first off, I'm honored to have you in my game.    I'd been lurking on EN World for years before starting to run PbPs and have seen you around all that time.  Second, yes the PHB only limitations apply to everything (feats, spells, equipment, etc).  The overall campaign plan introduces one supplement per year to the world, in the order they were originally released.  Third, I was vaguely aware of that article but I like my house rule better.  

Scott DeWar, sounds good.

evillyn666, very cool.  

Max, I like the start to the background a lot.  Show me more.  

All, I'm very happy with the response so far.  Thank you.  

Edit: As an FYI, I'll be closing recruiting in two weeks (Jan 26th) or when we have 8 complete, approved characters, whichever comes first.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2009)

work post:

moved to rogue's gallery


----------



## Vlastos (Jan 13, 2009)

Crazy_Monkey1956,

If 1956 is a birth year, I heartily approve the implications regarding the game if there in fact are any.  Game sounds great! 

Room for one more?  

If yes, I can have char up and ready by tomorrow morning and will select a class based on what the others haven't already chosen.

-Vlastos


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

Vlastos said:


> Crazy_Monkey1956,
> 
> If 1956 is a birth year, I heartily approve the implications regarding the game if there in fact are any.  Game sounds great!
> 
> ...




Hehe.

1956 is pretty much just a random number.    While I don't consider myself a grognard, I have been playing since the Red Box (skipped 1E, however).

Always glad to welcome more players.    Just keep in mind that I'll be cutting off at 8 complete, approved characters.  So, the first 8 folks who get a full character sheet up will be the ones who get in the game.


----------



## dimsdale (Jan 13, 2009)

Is this game still accepting characters?  I'm interested and could have a character built shortly.  I will select like Vlastos based on what hasn't been chosen yet.

Dimsdale


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

dimsdale said:


> Is this game still accepting characters?  I'm interested and could have a character built shortly.  I will select like Vlastos based on what hasn't been chosen yet.
> 
> Dimsdale




The only folks who have "dibs" so far are ethandrew and Scott DeWar as they are players from my other PbP.  

Have a gander at the concepts so far and submit a character sheet.


----------



## Max (Jan 13, 2009)

*Kelset*

Ok, attached is my character submission - character sheet and more detailed background.  I ran the character through PCGen but haven't double checked everything yet.  Should be very close to final though.  I also only grabbed the major equipment, I'll get the small stuff later.

Needless to say, any details can be changed to fit the requirements of the game.

thanks,

Max
View attachment Kelset.TXT

View attachment Kelset the Barbarian.doc


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2009)

Heh. I was originally thinking about a Wood Elf Barbarian (with the Whirling Frenzy UA Rage variant, if that one is ok with you, since it seems a better fit for an elven barbarian), not sure if you would like two Barbarians, though. 

Of course, I could just as well make a Fighter or Ranger (or Fighter/Ranger) for some more diversity. Let me know, what you think. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are two character proposals.

Bye
Thanee


* * * * *​

[SBLOCK=Wood Elf Barbarian]No, the other one...
[SBLOCK]*Aeryn*
*female Wood Elf, 1st-level Barbarian*
*Medium Humanoid (Elf)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d12+1 (13 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 40 ft.
*Armor Class:* 16[18] (+3 Dex, +3 armor, [+2 shield]), touch 13, flat-footed 13[15]
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+5
*Attack:* Greatsword +5 melee (2d6+6/19-20) or Flail +5 melee (1d8+4)
*Full Attack:* Greatsword +5 melee (2d6+6/19-20) or Flail +5 melee (1d8+4)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special Attacks:* Whirling Frenzy 1/day
*Special Qualities:* Elf Traits, Fast Movement, Illiteracy
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +2 (+2 vs enchantments)
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Skills:* Jump* +10(2), Listen +8(4), Spot +6(2cc), Survival +6(4), Swim** +6(2); * Armor Check Penalty -1/-2
*Feats:* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency (except Tower Shield), Power Attack
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

Aeryn stands 5 ft. and 6 in. tall and weighs 107 pounds. She is 107 years old. Her long, copper hair is worn in a single braid, a few strands of hair framing the fine-featured face with emerald eyes. Her slender figure is dressed in comfortable leathers. Along with her backpack and a grey-green cloak, she wears a wooden shield and a sheath on her back, which holds her greatsword. A flail is attached to her backpack, and a dagger is strapped to her right thigh.

Aeryn speaks Common and Elven.

*Equipment:* Greatsword, Flail, Dagger, Studded Leather Armor, Heavy Wooden Shield, Traveler's Outfit, Backpack, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Belt Pouch, Flint and Steel, Sack, Waterskin; 2 gp, 3 sp, 0 cp.

*Background:* Aeryn comes from the north, from the Sylvan Court, where she was part of a small elven barbarian tribe. As it is custom to them, all young warriors have to prove themselves out in the wild and due to their longevity the process can take years or even decades, before they return to their homelands. Some stay away forever. Aeryn travelled south where she came to the small community of Ossington, eventually.

<to be continued...>[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


* * * * *​

[SBLOCK=Human Fighter]*Lenya*
*female Human, 1st-level Fighter*
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d10+2 (12 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 16[18] (+2 Dex, +4 armor, [+2 shield]), touch 12, flat-footed 14[16]
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+4
*Attack:* Guisarme +4 melee (2d4+4/x3) or Longsword +4 melee (1d8+3/19-20) or Flail +4 melee (1d8+3)
*Full Attack:* Guisarme +4 melee (2d4+4/x3) or Longsword +4 melee (1d8+3/19-20) or Flail +4 melee (1d8+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* -
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills:* Climb* +7(4), Jump* +7(4), Listen +3(2cc), Spot +3(2cc), Swim** +7(4); * Armor Check Penalty -2/-2
*Feats:* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Heavy Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Combat Reflexes
*Alignment:* Neutral

Lenya stands 5 ft. and 8 in. tall, with an athletic physique from years of practice. She is 19 years old. Lenya has shoulder-long, auburn hair and green eyes, revealing her Trandaran ancestry. Her slender body is wrapped in brown leathers and protected by a chainshirt. At her side, she has a longsword and a dagger, a flail and a wooden shield are attached to her backpack, and in her hands she carries a wicked polearm with a hooked blade.

Lenya speaks Common, <LANGUAGE> and <LANGUAGE>.

*Equipment:* Guisarme, Longsword, Flail, Dagger, Chainshirt, Heavy Wooden Shield, Traveler's Outfit, Backpack, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Belt Pouch, Flint and Steel, Sack, Waterskin; 3 gp, 3 sp, 0 cp.

*Background:* Hailing from Drylake, Lenya's parents originated from Trandar but got swept to the port city in the past, where they found a new home. Lenya had always liked being outdoors, climbing the trees or swimming in the ocean. All the foreign people in the tradepost irritated her, and so she often kept to herself. She quickly learned, that there are dangers lurking everywhere and it didn't take long until she learned how to defend herself, and she proved to be quite talented, too. It was the path she wanted to go, and so she went, undergoing rigorous training every day, becoming the warrior she is today.

<to be continued...>

In an encounter with a goblin band, she got a cut across the left eye, the scar that is still visible always reminds her of her carelessness on that day. While the eye was only slightly hurt, it's twitching sometimes, but its mostly a minor nuisance.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

Max, I haven't done a complete inspection of the stats, but the background looks very good.  I like it.  

Thanee, also haven't inspected the stats, but the backgrounds are great.  I like them both, and the barbarian is different enough that both concepts would add variety to the group.  Lenya would lend the group a slightly more local perspective, however.  On a sidenote, I'm not terribly fond of Flaws, so I won't be using them...the scar and eye twitch are still fun RP elements, however.  

All, I'll be doing a more thorough inspection of stats once a few more character sheets are submitted.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 13, 2009)

Greetings all!

I'm contemplating a Human Paladin of Heironeous from Narsven.

I'll work on everything tonight.  What are you looking for as far as posting requirements are concerned?


Sorry for the shortness and crudeness of the background, but this is something that I just threw together and it's late in the day for me.  

Brief background:

Darik hadn't signed up for this.  Well, in actuality he had, but he didn't want to admit it.  He had followed in his father's footsteps in service to Narsven, yet he had done so through the church of Heironeous at the behest of his mother.  She had somehow felt that entering into the church's service would spare him the grueling task of being a footsoldier like his father before him.  He had been prepared to go west to join the forces which patrolled the Trandar border.  His church though had a different task in mind.  

No, he was not going west.  He was heading south to the country Dydd and a small town by the name Oakhurst.  It seemed that there was some disturbance in the area and a group had gone missing.  Because his church was the closest to the southern border, he was sent to investigate.  As the Trandarians are always looking for an advantage and regardless of how remote of a possibility it was, Darik was sent to ensure that there was nothing happening with regards to the followers of Hextor.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

I usually do once a week minimum posting, with combat slightly faster paced at 48 hours once your turn comes up in the initiative.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 13, 2009)

cool.

btw, what part of town are you in?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

South side by Hwy 115, just outside Fort Carson.  What about you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 13, 2009)

Reveille said:


> Which human sub-race would be appropriate for the Ossington area?




*ahem*


----------



## maddmic (Jan 13, 2009)

Stetson Hills area.  North East.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an Unearthed Arcana content request

Varient Wizard: Domain wizard of the evocation domain. it is on pages 57 and 58.

I noticed that there is nothing given up, so, if you need a balence to it i would request the sacrifice of summon familiar as the balencing act.

Rational: as a familiar is a helper to the wizard that is summoned, the divine like domain casting is actually the spirit of an extra-planer creature that has contacted the character during his/her training and has offered the help of the spirit through the access of cirtain spells and abilities, where the character has a bond with the wpirit that allows it to 'experience life and living' on the prime material

by the way did you see the bit of background i had up? did i take too any liberties in creating the guild?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2009)

Leaning more towards Lenya myself, so I will go with her. Will expand the background during the next couple days, then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I noticed that there is nothing given up...




There is, actually...



> A domain wizard cannot also be a specialist wizard...




It's not much to give up, if you do not plan to specialise, anyways, of course. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2009)

@Reveille:



crazy_monkey1956 said:


> The campaign is initially set in a small cluster of communities in what was once Virginia.






> Dydd - Named for a famous druid hero of ages passed, this small Barony is situated in what was once Virginia. Although long since independent of the empire, Dyddans still bear the physical qualities of Thunians.






> Thune - The Empire of Thune is a foreign power from across the sea that colonized and then attempted to conquer the area several hundred years ago. Having lost that war, the empire withdrew and left their colony to fend for itself. Now, the Thune colony still occupies what was once South Carolina and Georgia. Thunians are olive skinned, with dark hair and eyes. Even the commoners have an imperialistic bearing to them.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, Thanee.  

Scott DeWar, I think I'll have to veto domain wizard (I just don't like the flavor in the context of my world).  The specialist wizard variants would be ok, however.  The background is fine, though I would say that the guild is still relatively small (only a handful of members).

maddmic, so pretty much the complete opposite end of town.    Well, if you're in the market for a tabletop group, we should be able to squeeze you in.    We do Star Wars Saga Edition on Friday nights (with the oldest kids of the grown-up players, a 13 year old and a 12 year old...the 12 year old is mine) and a more "grown-up" game on Sunday nights.  Sunday game right now is Changeling: The Lost.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2009)

re post 35

Thanee

thank you for that. i agree, that it is not much to give up if i do not plan to specialize, and since i plan on running a generalist any way, i feel i have given up nothing. Further more with the rationall i gave i hope that it will be acceptable!

huh ... i posted too slow!


----------



## maddmic (Jan 13, 2009)

I posted a brief intro for the pally.  I'll have his stats up tonight after sleeping.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 13, 2009)

A druid! A druid! This setting is asking me to make a druid! (There's still place right?) I'll post more soon!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

maddmic, background looks good so far.  

Atanatotatos, put together some stats and a background.


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's my preliminary character background. I was light on details to keep things flexible if they need to be changed. I'll be playing Rashana, a human sorceress from Thune, with perhaps some genie/djinni blood in her. Her spells will focus on the themes of air, lightning, and illusion. Hopefully my picks will work out to be at least somewhat effective 

Just need to work a little on the character sheet and then I'll be all done.

[sblock]
Rashana’s family hails from the abandoned Thune colony with a long and twisting history that reaches far back to the empire proper. The gift of sorcery is a well kept secret that has been passed down through the maternal side of the family tree. In this recent century, however, that power has unfortunately been waning over time and began to skip generations. Rashana’s maternal grandmother, a kind but shrewd old crone, had been blessed with the gift. Unfortunately she chose to live a quiet life of familial devotion rather than develop this power to its fullest.

Rashana is the eldest sibling of her immediate family followed by two younger brothers. Her father does fairly well for himself and works as traveling merchant scouring the land for the next commercial opportunity or sometimes brokering trade agreements on behalf of interested parties back in Thune. Authority within the family is vested solely with Rashana’s father with females expected to assume subservient roles. Despite being the eldest, Rashana learned to quietly accept such inequality as her father poured most of his time and attention into her brothers in teaching them the family trade. While her mother was always left at home, Rashana was made to accompany her father on his business trips and look after the needs of her brothers. And although she never participated directly in his numerous negotiations, she was often present as quiet observer. One of her father’s more overused tactics was to use the beauty of his daughter as a weapon of distraction during business dealings.

Rashana’ childhood was not with out any love or attention. Her main tier of support was provided by her grandmother who noticed the gift within Rashana early on. Under a veil of secrecy, she quietly tutored her grand daughter in the art of sorcery with focus on control and secrecy. Rashana, much to her dismay, was taught to hide her gift for her grandmother feared that her father would surely attempt to exploit it should she be discovered.

Rashana’s father has recently arrived in Oakhurst for an extended business venture. With her brothers much more older (and thankfully self-sufficient) and participating in the business full time, there is little for Rashana to do except to occasionally act as a pawn in negotiations. She is brought along more out of habit than for any real need and her ever busy father has not bothered to keep track of her. The situation has provided the sorceress with an opening to explore, practice her magic, and perhaps strike out on her for a bit. The idea that she should simply hide such a gift never truly sat right with the young woman all of these years. She yearned for an opportunity to put her talents towards a good cause.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 13, 2009)

Here it is! It should be complete, but I might make some small changes to the sheet if something comes to mind...

[sblock=Athanil, male human Druid]Athanil, Human Druid 1

Str 14
Dex 10
Con 12
Int 12
Wis 17
Cha 11

BAB:+0

HP:12

AC:15

Saves:
Fort:+3 Ref:+0 Will:+6

Speed:20

Initiative:+4

Languages: Common, Elven, Druidic

Feats(*Bonus):
Wild Empathy*
Animal Companion*
Toughness*
Improved initiative

Trained Skills(*armor check penaly -5 or -3 without shield):
Concentration 4(5) 
Diplomacy 4(4)
Handle Animal 4(4)
Heal 2(5)
Knowledge(nature) 2(7)
Listen 2(5)
Spellcraft 2(3)
Spot 2(5)
Survival 2(7)

Class features:
Bonus language Druidic
Animal Companion
Nature sense
Wild Empathy

Equipment:
Hide Armor, 25 lb, 15 gp
Wooden Heavy Shield, 10 lb, 7 gp
Bone Shortspear, 3 lb, 1 gp
Sling and bullets

Prepared Spells:
0(3) DC 13:Cure minor wounds, Cure Minor wounds, Detect Magic
I(2) DC 14:Entangle, Charm Animal[/sblock]


[sblock=Ril, Wolf Animal companion](Link, Share spells, 1 Bonus Trick):
Tricks: Hunting, Guard
Medium Animal
HP:13
Speed:50
AC:14,touch 12, flat-footed 12
BA/Grapple:+1/+2
Attack:bite +3,1d6+1
Special Attack:Trip
Special Qualities:Low-light vision, scent
Saves:Fort+5, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities:Stre 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:Hide +2, Lisen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1(+5 when tracking by scent)
Feats:Weapon focus bite, Track[/sblock]

If we don't have at least a cleric I'll change the spells, but it would be a really bad idea...

23 Years ago, some hunters of a tribe of the Wood Elves of the Great Lakes found a newborn child surrounded by wolves. It was normal for animals to be friendly to small children, though it was uncommon for elven children to be abandoned. Indeed, they were amazed to discover that the child was a human. 
The wise men of the village took the wolves' behavior as a sign, and decided that the child would be adopted. 
Athanil, he was named, a word that in the dialect of Wood elves means "Human child". And though grown up with love and care all elven children receive, the difference between him and the other kids was always obvious to him. He grew up much, much faster, and quickly left behind in his growth all his friends. Someone in the village started to call him "Old Child", although always without malice. 
But Athanil had his place in the village. He was not a great hunter, or warrior. But his connection with te spirits of nature was all to obvious. He naturally took the path of the shaman and began being instructed in its ways at a very young age, revealing a talent much superior to that of many young elves of the village.
It was a natural idea for him to think he'd become, with time, one of the shamans of the village.
But as he grew older, he came to understand that his time would never come. Even when his hair and beard would be long and silvery, he'd always be too young for the elves to be a spiritual leader. He'd always be the almost-wise, the almost-elf, but he would never have the same path as the others in the village.
So he decided to walk his own. He took some small equipment with him, his loyal wolf, Ril, and traveled south.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is my Elven Fighter. I must admit I am a little concerned with the martial prowess our potential party possibly possesses. We still lack a rogue and a cleric. This could be interesting.

[sblock=Corashkael Ferahar]Corashkael Ferahar

Male Qualine Elf Fighter
Alignment: CG
ECL: 1

Abilities: (32)
STR - 14 (6 Points)
DEX - 18 (10 Points + 2 Racial)
CON - 10 (4 Points – 2 Racial)
INT - 14 (6 Points)
WIS - 12 (4 Points)
CHA - 10 (2 Points)

HP: d10 = 10
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +4
EXP: 1/1000

AC: 17 (+ 4 Dex + 3 Studded Leather)
Flat Footed AC: 13
Touch AC: 14

Saves:
Fort: 2
Reflex: 4
Will: 1

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +2/+4/+2

[sblock=Attacks]Longbow +5 1d8 x3 100ft Range
Longsword +3 1d8+2 19-20/x2

If Ranged within 30ft:
Longbow +6 1d8+1 x3 100ft Range[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Abilities]Light, Medium, Heavy Armor Proficiency
Simple and Martial Weapon Proficiency[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Abilities]Immune to Sleep Effects
+2 saving throw bonus versus enchantment spells or effects
Low-Light Vision
+2 Racial bonus to Listen, Spot, and Search checks.
If passing within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]Climb – 5 (4 Ranks + 2 Str – 1 Armor Check Penalty)
Craft Bowmaking – 4 (2 Ranks + 2 Int)
Handle Animal – 1 (1 Rank + 0 Cha)
Knowledge Nature – 3 (1 CC Rank + 2 Int)
Listen – 3 (0 Ranks + 1 Wis + 2 Racial)
Ride – 5 (1 Rank + 4 Dex)
Search – 4 (0 Ranks + 2 Int + 2 Racial)
Spot – 5 (2 CC Ranks + 1 Wis + 2 Racial)[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot[/sblock]

[sblock=Languages]Common
Elven
Halfling
Dwarven[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]Cost
Backpack 2gp
Longsword 15gp
Longbow 75gp
Studded Leather 25gp

In/On Backpack:
Bedroll 1sp
Flint and Steel 1gp
Waterskin 1gp
Trail Rations 2gp
Inkwell 8gp

Total Money: 20gp, 9sp[/sblock]

[sblock=Physical Appearance]Corashkael Ferahar is a tall, slender Qualine elf, possessing the typical pale traits of his kind. His sinewy musculature would indicate his dedication to personal training. His skin is a pale white and in direct sunlight, the pale blue of his now visible veins matches that of his eyes. His hair he keeps pulled naturally back, a few wavy curls cascade through the light golden tresses. He is unremarkably handsome, a kind face but one not long-remembered.

Age: 132
Height: 5’3”
Weight: 105
Eyes: Blue-Grey
Hair: Pale Blonde
Skin: Milky White[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Corashkael Ferahal, was born in a cold winter many years ago. The infant mortality rate was high for those few seasons, very unusual for the Qualine elves. His mother, mate to the town leader of Arifel, had a difficult labor, but Corashkael was the first healthy child born in quite some time, and the first for his parents. Being born under such circumstances to a family of station, he was named accordingly, Corashkael Ferahal translating to “Legend of Great Fate,” and "Champion of Wisdom," a name he has regretted and attempted to downplay his entire life.

He fostered with the best and brightest in his city, though he never cared enough to take much of it in. He had no magical aptitude, never truly felt in tune with the woods as some of his brethren did, but he was always fit and athletic, nimble yet strong. He took to the sword and bow, much as they did to him. 

Corashkael never appreciated the burden of needing to live up to high expectations. Instead he liked to fly under the radar, which was hard to do in Arifel. And so at his family’s insistence, in order to gain worldly knowledge, enhance his abilities, and to hopefully improve relations and create connections with the other races, Corashkael was sent to experience his own stories, to grow to possess the power needed to one day lead.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]Corashkael prefers to go by Kael, as it translates to Archer and helps hide his burdensome name. He is introverted, yet not due to shyness or social awkwardness. It can be better attributed to a somewhat apathetic nature he developed in resentment to his preset life. He didn’t have many friends, spending a lot of time alone training, reading, or writing. Oftentimes he can be found writing in a small book. He is polite and cordial when approached, but can at times appear disinterested among the shorter-lived races.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been wanting to play a warlock in one opf your games forever!

I have one ready to go.  Will post him as soon as I find him...

Oh, hear he is.  I will get all the stats converted to plain text in a little bit.  I have to go make some money right now...

Str 13
Dex 14
Con 12
Int 10
Wis 10
Cha 17

Yarvok is pragmatic to the point of ruthlessness. At the age of 16,
much to his mothers delight, his warlock powers began to manifest. He
had no idea who his father was. His mother was a witch, living out her
existence and raising her son in the sheltering embrace of a dark
forest. Yarvok had never really had any interest in the dark arts his
mother continuously pressed him towards, but ultimately, she won THAT
little contest. One day, as he was doing his favorite activity, (target
shooting with a crossbow he had been given for his birthday) his mother
approached him. He ignored her as was his usual response, until her
hand came to rest gently on his hip. "Such a handsome young man..." she
started. Yarvok paused, his aiming eye rolling to glance back at her as
she pressed herself uncomfortably close. "Have I ever told you of your
father? His name is Mae-" Yarvok never heard the rest. Baleful images
suddenly clouded his mind and his eyes. In them, he saw his mother,
much younger than she was now. She was speaking in a foul sounding
language to a dark, man shaped figure. Two pinpoints of white hot light
emanated from where the figures eyes should have been. The figure held
out a peice of parchment. His mother drew a small blade and sliced her
wrist, dribbling it on the parchment and smearing the blots into an
arcane mark. The dark figure then rolled up the parchment and consumed
it. The scene then changed, and now his mother wakes in the middle of
the night, finding a dark and familiar shape standing at the end of her
bed. In an instant, the figure is on her, and Yarvok understands what
he's seeing to be the night of his conception. Through inborn infernal
logic, he comes to understand the nature of the deal struck by his
mother: She sold the soul of her yet unmade child to some abysal being.
She sold HIS soul. His fury overwhelmed him and he lashed out, not with
his body, but with the arcane fire that seethed within him! He heard a
deep, resonant, and thouroughly vile laughter in his mind, and when his
vision cleared, his mother lay before him - dead. The same voice
sounded again "The deal is struck, son. You got the power, and you
delivered me her soul. She should have realized you cannot sell someone
elses soul. You only succeed in damning your own. Revenge is sweet, and
never again will she use my true name to bind me to her petty
pursuits!" The presense in his mind faded completely, leaving Yarvok
alone with his dead mother.
Feeling ambivalent and stunned, Yarvok sat there in the dirt beside the
body for a long while. Finally, the pragmatic part of his brain took
over and he began the task of burying her. He wasn't terribly afraid of
retribution from local officials, they only came this far out once a
year to collect taxes. Nonetheless, he had no desire to stay in this
place any longer. He scavenged what goods he could from the cottage
he'd lived most of his life in, shoved a burning stick from the
fireplace up into the thatch of the roof, and headed out the door.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 13, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956, I use Unearthed Arcana in a couple spots for Ringrill (Dwarf Barbarian grappler), which I note with an asterisk.

Edit: Changed from Dwarf to Sylvan Elf

[sblock=Ringrill]  Ringrill Sylvan Elf       Bear Totem*  Barbarian 1        Alignment CN       HP 16
 
Str 20    +5    (16 points = 18 + 2 wood elf)
Dex 14   +2    (4 points = 12 + 2 wood elf)
Con 12   +1    (6 points = 14 - 2 wood elf)
Int 10 +0     (4 points = 12 - 2 wood elf)
Wis 10   +0    (2 points)
Cha 8          -1     (0 points)

AC 18 (T12, F16) 
 Fortitude +3
Reflex +2
Will +0 (+2 vs. enchantment, immune to sleep)

 Longsword +6/1d8+5
Javelin +3/1d6+5
Touch +6, Grapple +7/1d3+5
 
Light 0-100, Med 101-200, Hvy 201-300,    Current 111,   Ht 4'4''   Wt 200 lbs 
 
*Skills*: (AC penalty -4/-2)
Climb 5   (4 ranks + 5 strength - 4 AC)
Swim 1    (4 ranks + 5 strength - 8 AC)
Listen 6   (4 ranks + 2 elf)
Survival 4 (4 ranks)
Spot 2       (2 elf)
Search 2     (2 elf)
Jump -7     (5 strength - 6 AC - 6 speed)
Balance -4 (2 dexterity - 6 AC)
 
*Feats & Special Abilities*: Sylvan Elf Traits, Berserker Strength, Toughness, Weapon Focus (Grapple)

 *Equipment*:  Scale Mail, Hvy Steel Shield, Longsword, Javelin x3, Sling x20, Club, Flint & Steel, Torch, Rope 50', Grappling Hook, Oil x4, Caltrops x4, 4 gp, 5 sp, 9 cp
 
 *From Unearthed Arcana,   Trades fast movement, trap sense, uncanny dodge, improved uncanny dodge     for     toughness, improved grapple, +4 grapple while raging, great fortitude [/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Ringrill comes from a small barbarian tribe of sylvan elves that has survived through the years by adapting to the lives of grizzly bears in the frozen northwest. The sylvans eat fish and nuts, live in caves, and remain docile and sleepy for the winter. The respected elders of the tribes are druids who can live as bears in their physical form.  

Why did Ringrill leave his frozen mountains and come to civilized parts? Not even he knows. An itch perhaps of wanderlust or maybe it is destiny.

It started with the arduous trek eastward to the Sylvan Court. Ringrill was accompanying Lerfla, a druid and elder of the tribe, and [Walking Dad's character], one who posses an array of rare talents, for a gathering with their Sylvan brethren. 

In the Sylvan Court Ringrill encountered Athanil, a short-lived human folk who grew up as a Sylvan and was looking to head South. The smell of wolf that wafted off this human at first was an irritating scent and Ringrill did not turn his back to Athanil for fear of being bitten in his hind leg. But Athanil's deep wisdom and druidic practice proved to Ringrill that he would be a valuable companion. [/sblock][FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

And away we go...  

All, I'll be doing a more thorough inspection of stats either later today, or tomorrow.

evillyn666, I like it...alot.   

Atanatotatos, I like it, also, alot.  

ethandrew, looks good, other than the infanticide in the background.  Elves in this setting have a "All life is sacred" belief that borders on fanaticism at times.  Infanticide would be unthinkable.  If you were using the word "infanticide" to refer to high infant mortality due to the harsh conditions, then that's fine, though I'd change "infanticide" to "infant mortality."  "Infanticide" means the slaying of children.  

Yttermayn, again you are thwarted in your desire to play a warlock by Monkey's restrictive character creation guidelines.    Warlocks aren't in the PHB.  That said, I love the background.  We can tweak the flavor of a sorcerer or wizard and maybe throw in a variant or two from UA to give the character the same "feel" as a warlock that fits the background.

Wiggimuck, I'm going to veto the elemental based racial variants for the moment as I don't have a place for them in the setting.  The totem barbarian variant works best with the Sylvan elves and human barbarian tribes wandering around northern Canada.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 13, 2009)

CM, you just possibly helped me avoid a potential future awkward moment with that little drop of knowledge. I could totally see me making a fool of myself by using that improperly. Phew!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 13, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Yttermayn, again you are thwarted in your desire to play a warlock by Monkey's restrictive character creation guidelines.    Warlocks aren't in the PHB.  That said, I love the background.  We can tweak the flavor of a sorcerer or wizard and maybe throw in a variant or two from UA to give the character the same "feel" as a warlock that fits the background.




DangiT!!!!!

:sigh: How about a gestalt sorcerer/cleric?  I could be happy with that, maybe.  Haven't seen a variant that really ticks yet, but I'll keep looking anyways.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

ethandrew, you're welcome.  

Yttermayn, gestalt only really works if all of the PCs are gestalt and thus require a campaign specifically designed for it.  Some ideas to chew on: A specialist wizard with the Conjurer variants on page 60 of UA (all of them), with his summoning focused on evil creatures.  A tiefling sorcerer who gets his magical abilities from his infernal parent.  A half-fiend (progressing through the half-fiend template class).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2009)

a point that was made earlier:



ethandrew said:


> Here is my Elven Fighter. I must admit I am a little concerned with the martial prowess our potential party possibly possesses. We still lack a rogue and a cleric. This could be interesting.





I can change my character to maybe a rogue to supply the party with that need. does anyone know where the wilderness rogue is?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 14, 2009)

Stats not posted yet, it seems.

A rogue isn't essential for this adventure, though it would be handy.  Slight spoilerage...without a cleric, you won't be able to access one room in the Citadel.  The room isn't vital to the completion of the adventure, however.


----------



## Vlastos (Jan 14, 2009)

Crazy_Monkey1956, Vlastos is out.  I just a new ScreenMonkey obligation on my plate so I can't commit to your PbyP.  Games sounds cool, though, best of luck with a great campaign.

Vlastos


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up and good gaming to you.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2009)

so two wizards is not 2 many?


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 14, 2009)

Woohoo, character background and sheet are complete. Let me know if anything needs fixing or feel free to give me helpful suggestions 

[sblock=Rashana, Human Sorceress]
	
	



```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PC Name : Rashana           Gender : Female        HD : 1
Player  : evillyn666        Height : 5'9"
Race    : Human (Thune)     Weight : 128 lb.       HP : 6 / 6
Class   : Sorcerer          Age    : 18            Current/Normal
Level   : 1                 Hair   : Black
Align   : Neutral Good      Eyes   : Brown         XP : 0
Deity   : None              Speed  : 30'           Needed for
Size    : Medium                                   Next Level : 1000
SHEET UPDATED : 1/15/2009
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ABILITIES
                                  Final
     Base  Racial  Magic  Misc  Ability / Modifier
            Bonus   Item          Score
STR : 10     --     --     --      10 / +0
DEX : 14     --     --     --      14 / +2
CON : 14     --     --     --      14 / +2
INT : 14     --     --     --      14 / +2
WIS : 10     --     --     --      10 / +0
CHA : 16     --     --     --      16 / +3
+1 ability increase every 4th level is added to base number.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COMBAT STATISTICS
ARMOR CLASS                         BASE ATTACK BONUS
  AC Total        : 12                MELEE         RANGED
  AC Flat-Footed  : 10                  Total : +0    Total : +2
  AC Touch Attack : 12                  Base  : +0    Base  : +0
  Base            : --                  STR   : +0    DEX   : +2
  Armor           : --                  Misc. : --    Misc. : --
  Shield          : --
  Dexterity       : +2                INITIATIVE
  Size            : --                  Total : +6
  Magic           : --                  DEX   : +2
  Misc.           : --                  Misc. : +4
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SAVING THROWS
           Total   Base  Ability  Misc  Magic
Fortitude : +2  =   0      +2      +0    +0
Reflex    : +2  =   0      +2      +0    +0
Will      : +2  =   2      +0      +0    +0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACIAL TRAITS
+1 skill point per level
bonus feat
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FEATS                                      Indicate for level, class, race, etc.
Improved Initiative (hu)
Skill Focus (Concentration) (1st)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LANGUAGES
Common (Thune)
Draconic
Auran
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CLASS ABILITIES                                  Indicate current abilities only
Familiar (Hawk) (ritual pending!)
Spell Casting Level 1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOTES ON ABILITIES
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SKILLS                        Fill in skills you have ranks in AND skills that
                              can be used untrained. Mod is the final score, Rnk
Skill Point Total     : 20    is the number of ranks attained in the skill, Abl
Max Class ranks       : 4     is the related ability modifier, and Msc is for any
Max Cross-Class ranks : 2     miscellaneous bonus from feats, race, synergy, etc.
Class
Skill                                                        Related
    Mod    =  Rnk  Abl  Msc  |  Skills:                      Ability
    +2     =   0   +2   +0   |  Appraise                     (INT)
    +2!    =   0   +2   +0   |  Balance                      (DEX)
X   +7     =   4   +3   +0   |  Bluff                        (CHA)
    +0!    =   0   +0   +0   |  Climb                        (STR)
X   +9     =   4   +2   +3   |  Concentration                (CON)
X   +0     =   0   +2   +0   |  *Craft:                      (INT)
    +0 t   =   0   +2   +0   |  Decipher Script              (INT)
    +5     =   2   +3   +0   |  Diplomacy                    (CHA)
    +0 t   =   0   +2   +0   |  Disable Device               (INT)
    +3     =   0   +3   +0   |  Disguise                     (CHA)
    +2!    =   0   +2   +0   |  Escape Artist                (DEX)
    +2     =   0   +2   +0   |  Forgery                      (INT)
    +3     =   0   +3   +0   |  Gather Information           (CHA)
    +0 t   =   0   +3   +0   |  Handle Animal                (CHA)
    +0     =   0   +0   +0   |  Heal                         (WIS)
    +2     =   0   +2   +0   |  Hide                         (DEX)
    +3     =   0   +3   +0   |  Intimidate                   (CHA)
    +0!    =   0   +0   +0   |  Jump                         (STR)
X   +4     =   2   +2   +0   |  *Knowledge: arcana           (INT)
    +0     =   0   +0   +0   |  Listen                       (WIS)
    +2!    =   0   +2   +0   |  Move Silently                (DEX)
    +0 t   =   0   +2   +0   |  Open Lock                    (DEX)
    +3     =   0   +3   +0   |  *Perform:                    (CHA)
X   +0 t   =   0   +0   +0   |  *Profession:                 (WIS)
    +2     =   0   +2   +0   |  Ride                         (DEX)
    +2     =   0   +2   +0   |  Search                       (INT)
    +2     =   2   +0   +0   |  Sense Motive                 (WIS)
    +0!t   =   0   +2   +0   |  Sleight of Hand              (DEX)
X   +4 t   =   2   +2   +0   |  Spellcraft                   (INT)
    +0     =   0   +0   +0   |  Spot                         (WIS)
    +0     =   0   +0   +0   |  Survial                      (WIS)
    +0!    =   0   +0   +0   |  Swim                         (STR)
    +0!t   =   0   +2   +0   |  Tumble                       (DEX)
    +0 t   =   0   +3   +0   |  Use Magic Device             (CHA)
    +2     =   0   +2   +0   |  Use Rope                     (DEX)
! = Armor Check Penalty (-0) applies
t = trained only
* = Requires specialization
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPELLS
                Base       Ability
LVL    DC     Spell/Day     Bonus      Spell Per Day      Known
 0     13         5      +    0     =        5              4
 1     14         3      +    1     =        4              2
 
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 0¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Prestigidation
 
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 1¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Magic Missile, Silent Image
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WEAPONS                 ATT is your final attack modifier when using the weapon.
                        Monks should also list bare-handed attacks here.
NAME : Spear              NAME : Sickle             NAME : Light Crossbow
ATT  : +0/+2              ATT  : +0                 ATT  : +2
DMG  : 1D8                DMG  : 1D6                DMG  : 1D8
CRIT : x3                 CRIT : x2                 CRIT : 19-20/x2
RNG  : 20'                RNG  : N/A                RNG  : 80'
WGHT : 6                  WGHT : 2                  WGHT : 4
SIZE : 2H Medium          SIZE : Light Medium       SIZE : Medium
TYPE : Piercing           TYPE : Slashing           TYPE : Piercing
PROPERTIES :              PROPERTIES :              PROPERTIES :
COST : 2                  COST : 6                  COST : 35
GRAPPLE BONUS: +0 BAB +0 STR +0 SIZE = +0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROTECTION
ARMOR                                    SHIELD
  NAME          :                           NAME          :
  TYPE          :                           TYPE          :
  AC BONUS      :                           AC BONUS      :
  MAX DEX       :                           CHECK PENALTY :
  CHECK PENALTY :                           SPELL FAILURE :
  SPELL FAILULE :                           WGHT          :
  SPEED         :                           PROPERTIES    :
  WGHT          :                           COST          :
  PROPERTIES    :
  COST          :
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EQUIPMENT          Indicate in notes which item(s) are bonus regional equipment.
                   Don't forget to add weapon, armor, magic items, and treasure
                   weights to total weight carried.
Cost   Wt    #   Item                                   Notes
   2   6.0       spear
   6   2.0       sickle
  35   4.0       light crossbow
   2   2.0   20  bolts
   5   2.0       spell component pouch
   2   2.0       backpack
   1   4.0       --waterskin
 0.5   1.0       --trail ration
   6   3.0       --sunrod
   5   0.0       --tindertwig
 0.1   0.0   10  --chalk
 0.2   0.2       --soap (0.2 lb.)
   1   0.5       --scroll case
   8   0.0       --ink (8 oz.)
 0.1   0.0       --inkpen
 0.6   0.0       --parchment
 
TOTAL WEIGHT W/O BACKPACK: 16.0 (light)
BACKPACK WEIGHT: 10.7
TOTAL WEIGHT W/ BACKPACK : 26.7 (light)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MAGIC ITEMS      List items weights, costs, location, number of charges (if any)
 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENCUMBERANCE
    LOAD   (WEIGHT)         MOVEMENT & PENALTIES
[X] Light  (0 - 33 lbs)     30 ft
[ ] Medium (34 - 66 lbs)    20 ft, Max Dex +3, Chk Pen -2, Run x4
[ ] Heavy  (67 - 100 lbs)   20 ft, Max Dex +1, Chk Pen -6, Run x3
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TREASURE                                                      List where carried
PP:
GP:
SP: 5
CP:
MISC.:
GEMS:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FAMILIAR (ritual pending!)
Name : Typhon           BAB     : +0        Speed : 10' (60' fly) 
Size : tiny             Init    : +2        HD    : 1
Type : magical beast    Grapple : -10       HP    : 3 / 3
Space: 2.5'             Reach   : 0'           Current/Normal
Attack : talons +5 melee (+2 size +3 DEX)
Armor Class   : 18 (+2 size +3 DEX +3 natural)
  Touch       : 15
  Flat-Footed : 15
Saves
  Fort : +2 (+2 base)
  Ref  : +5 (+2 base +3 DEX)
  Will : +4 (+2 base +2 WIS) 
Ability Scores
       Base  Modifier
  STR :  6     -2
  DEX : 17     +3
  CON : 10     +0
  INT :  6     -2
  WIS : 14     +2
  CHA :  6     -2
Notable Skills
  Listen :  +2 (+2 WIS)
  Spot   : +14 (4 ranks +8 race +2 WIS) 
Special Abilities
  weapon finesse
  low-light vision
  improved evasion
  share spells
  empathic link
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HISTORY / BACKGROUND
 
Rashana’s family hails from the abandoned Thune colony with a long
and twisting history that reaches far back to the empire proper. The
gift of sorcery is a well kept secret that has been passed down
through the maternal side of the family tree. In this recent century,
however, that power has unfortunately been waning over time and has
begun to skip entire generations. Rashana’s maternal grandmother, a
kind but shrewd old crone, had been blessed with this gift.
Unfortunately she chose to live a quiet life of familial devotion
rather than develop this power to its fullest.
 
Rashana is the eldest sibling of her immediate family followed by
two younger brothers. Her father does fairly well for himself and
works as traveling merchant scouring the land for the next commercial
opportunity or sometimes brokering trade agreements on behalf of
interested parties back in Thune. Authority within the family is
vested solely with Rashana’s father with females expected to assume
subservient roles. Despite being the eldest, Rashana learned to
quietly accept such inequality as her father poured most of his time
and attention into her brothers in teaching them the family trade.
While her mother was always left at home, Rashana was made to
accompany her father on his business trips and look after the needs
of her brothers. And although she never participated directly in his
numerous negotiations, she was often present as quiet observer. One
of her father’s more overused tactics was to use the beauty of his
daughter as a weapon of distraction during business dealings.
 
Rashana’ childhood was not with out any love or attention. Her main
tier of support was provided by her grandmother who noticed the gift
within Rashana early on. Under a veil of secrecy, she quietly
tutored her grand daughter in the art of sorcery with focus on
control and secrecy. Rashana, much to her dismay, was taught to hide
her gift for her grandmother feared that her father would surely
attempt to exploit it should she be discovered.
 
Rashana’s father has recently arrived in Oakhurst for an extended
business venture. With her brothers much more older (and thankfully
self-sufficient) and participating in the business full time, there
is little for Rashana to do except occasionally act as a pawn in
negotiations. She is brought along more out of habit than for any
real need and her ever busy father has not bothered to keep track of
her. The situation has provided the sorceress with an opening to
explore, practice her magic, and perhaps strike out on her own for a
bit. The idea that she should simply hide such a gift never truly sat
right with the young woman all of these years. She yearned for an
opportunity to put her talents towards a good cause.
 
Rashana technically stands at rather average height but carries
herself with a graceful poise so as to appear at least an inch or two
taller. She naturally exudes a sense of serene calm and a startling,
almost exotic, beauty at first glance. Long jet black curls hair frame
a rich olive complexion that is accentuated by a pair dark hazel eyes.
Sadly the bulk of her voluminous hair is tucked underneath a pale azure
headscarf in an act of ingrained traditional modesty. Rashana’s simple
attire consists in part of loosely flowing alabaster blouse and long
dress trimmed at the hem with swirls of blue.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar, we're going to have a party of 8, so there's bound to be some doubling up, which is perfectly fine.

evillyn666, nice character sheet format.  

I'll be looking over stats tomorrow.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> does anyone know where the wilderness rogue is?




UA

Reveille is making one... see first page. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Max (Jan 14, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Stats not posted yet, it seems.
> 
> A rogue isn't essential for this adventure, though it would be handy.  Slight spoilerage...without a cleric, you won't be able to access one room in the Citadel.  The room isn't vital to the completion of the adventure, however.




I could switch my half orc to a cleric of Kord with no trouble. Same background just would need to change some stats. Bump up wisdom and lower something.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanee said:


> UA
> 
> Reveille is making one... see first page.
> 
> ...




so we will have a rogue after all!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 14, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> ethandrew, you're welcome.
> 
> Yttermayn, gestalt only really works if all of the PCs are gestalt and thus require a campaign specifically designed for it.  Some ideas to chew on: A specialist wizard with the Conjurer variants on page 60 of UA (all of them), with his summoning focused on evil creatures.  A tiefling sorcerer who gets his magical abilities from his infernal parent.  A half-fiend (progressing through the half-fiend template class).




The half fiend might be interesting.  Hadn't considered that.  Where can I find details?  I didn't see it in your setting info.  Will keep looking.

Is it like this?  I pulled it from the wizards.com savage progressions article:
[sblock]
*The Half-Fiend*​ Half-fiends are the spawn of mortals and fiends -- powerful demons, devils, or other evil outsiders. Tainted from conception with evil, half-fiends are mistreated by true fiends and feared by mortals. "Half-fiend" is usually an inherited template, but it could be acquired through special magical rituals as well. ​ Some depraved mortals voluntarily subject themselves to evil power in hopes of becoming more like fiends, and occasionally such tampering results in a half-fiend. Such beings can advance in the half-fiend template class, just as natural-born half-fiends can if they wish to develop their powers more slowly. Because almost all half-fiends are evil, the DM is free to require that a good or neutral character who advances as a half-fiend become fully evil by the time she has completed the class progression.​ Because the half-fiend template and half-celestial template differ only in alignment focus, the half-fiend template class can easily be used as a model to create a half-celestial template class. (See the "About the Author" section at the end of this article for more information on another half-celestial class option.)​ *Table SP-5: The Half-Fiend Template Class* *Level* *CR* *Special* 1st  * Dex +2, natural armor +1, 2 claws, darkvision 60 ft., outsider type, spell-like abilities 2nd  ** Str +2, Con +2, bite, poison immunity, resistances (acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5), spell resistance (lesser), spell-like abilities 3rd  *** Str +2, Int +2, damage reduction, smite good, spell-like abilities 4th  *** Dex +2, Int +2, Cha +2, (acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10), spell resistance (greater), spell-like abilities, wings * A 1st-level half-fiend with fewer than 11 HD has a CR adjustment of +0. One with 11 or more HD has a CR adjustment of +1.  ** A 1st-level half-fiend with fewer than 11 HD has a CR adjustment of +1. One with 11 or more HD has a CR adjustment of +2. *** A 1st-level half-fiend with fewer than 5 HD has a CR adjustment of +1. One with 5-10 HD has a CR adjustment of +2. One with 11 or more HD has a CR adjustment of +3.  *Half-Fiend Template Class Features*​ All of the following are class features of the half-fiend template class.​ *Ability Score Changes:* The indicated ability score increases or decreases by the amount noted.​ *Natural Armor Improvements:* At 1st level, the half-fiend's natural armor bonus increases by +1. A character that does not normally have a natural armor bonus (such as a human) is considered to have an initial natural armor bonus of +0 for the purpose of this ability. Thus, a human's natural armor bonus would increase to +1 at 1st level.​ *Claws:* At 1st level, the half-fiend gains two claw attacks if she didn't already have them. For the base damage of her claw attacks, use the appropriate value from the table below if the base creature did not previously have claw attacks. If she did, use either the value from the table or the base creature's claw damage, whichever is better. The half-fiend's claws are natural attacks.​ *Size* *Damage* Fine -- Diminutive 1 Tiny 1d2 Small  1d3 Medium 1d4 Large 1d6 Huge 1d8 Gargantuan  2d6 Colossal 3d6 *Darkvision (Ex):* At 1st level, the half-fiend gains darkvision to a 60-foot range.​ *Spell-Like Abilities:* Starting at 1st level, a half-fiend with an Intelligence or Wisdom score of 8 or better gains spell-like abilities. The exact abilities gained depend on the half-fiend's character level and level in the template class, according to the following table. In each case, the caster level equals the half-fiend's character level. Save DCs, where applicable, are Charisma-based (10 + spell level + half-fiend's Charisma modifier).​ *Minimum
 Half-Fiend Level * *Minimum*
*Character Level* *Spell-Like Abilities Gained* 1st  1st _Darkness_ 3/day 
7th _Poison_ 3/day 
13th _Unhallow_ 1/day 2nd 3rd _Desecrate_ 1/day 
6th _Unholy blight_ 1/day 
13th _Unholy aura_ 3/day 3rd 9th _Contagion_ 1/day 
15th _Horrid wilting_ 1/day 
17th _Summon monster IX_ (fiends only) 1/day 4th 11th _Blasphemy_ 1/day 
19th _Destruction_ 1/day The character gains each spell-like ability as soon as she meets both qualifications for it. Spell-like abilities are cumulative, so a 2nd-level half-fiend whose character level is 6th has _darkness_ (1st-level half-fiend) plus _desecrate_ and _unholy blight_ (2nd-level half-fiend).​ *Outsider Type:* At 1st level, the half-fiend completes her metamorphosis. Her type changes to outsider (native). She becomes vulnerable to spells and effects that work on creatures of the outsider type but is immune to effects that target her original type. For example, an evil half-human/half-fiend would be subject to the extra damage from an _evil outsider bane_ sword, but she is immune to _hold person_ because that spell affects only humanoids.​ *Bite:* At 2nd level, the half-fiend gains a bite attack if she didn't already have one. For the base damage of the half-fiend's bite attack, use the appropriate value from the table below if the base creature did not previously have a bite attack. If she did, use either the value from the table or the base creature's bite damage, whichever is better. The half-fiend's bite is a natural attack.​ *Size* *Damage* Fine  1 Diminutive  1d2 Tiny 1d3 Small  1d4 Medium 1d6 Large  1d8 Huge  2d6 Gargantuan  3d6 Colossal 4d6 *Poison Immunity (Ex):* At 2nd level, a half-fiend becomes immune to all poisons.​ *Resistances (Ex):* At 2nd level, a half-fiend gains resistance 5 to acid, cold, electricity, and fire. At 4th level, each of these resistances increases to 10.​ *Spell Resistance (Su):* At 2nd level, a half-fiend gains spell resistance equal to her character level (maximum 25). At 4th level, her spell resistance increases by +10 (maximum 35).​ *Damage Reduction (Su):* A 3rd-level or higher half-fiend has damage reduction 5/magic if her character level is 11th or lower, or damage reduction 10/magic if her character level is 12th or higher. A half-fiend treats her natural weapons as magic weapons for the purpose of bypassing the damage reduction of other creatures.​ *Smite Good (Su):* Once per day, a half-fiend of at least 3rd level may attempt to smite a good creature with one normal melee attack. This attack deals extra damage equal to her character level (maximum +20) against a good foe. If she accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect but is still used up for the day.​ *Wings (Ex):* At 4th level, a half-fiend grows batlike wings, which she may use to fly at up to her base land speed with average maneuverability.[/sblock]​


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 14, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Wiggimuck, I'm going to veto the elemental based racial variants for the moment as I don't have a place for them in the setting.  The totem barbarian variant works best with the Sylvan elves and human barbarian tribes wandering around northern Canada.




Ok I can work with that.  What about an orc?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 14, 2009)

I know I want to play a spell-slinger.  Is there any kind of sorcerer variant that can chuck some cleric spells?  Or any sorcerer that is unique and interesting?  If not, I guess I'll just play a vanilla sorcerer.  I like sorcerers because of the flexibility in combat, but there's just one sorcerer variant in UA, and it's stupid.  I think I'll save the Yarvok background for a time when, someday, I can actually play a warlock.  I'll think of something for a background over the next few days.  Unfortunately, I work four 10+ hour days a week, and my work week starts tomorrow.  Sooo, I don't know how much I'll be able to post since I don't get home some nights until 10:30PM or later.  Hopefully I won't get bumped out of the roster.  Also, what sources can we draw our spell lists from?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 14, 2009)

Monkey, do you intend to DM a sequel too if this adventure goes well?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 14, 2009)

Max, if you want to switch to a cleric, that's fine (and to be honest, I've DMed clerics of Kord before and even played one and there always a lot of fun)...I like the background, however, so perhaps consider multi-classing as a barbarian at some point?

Yttermayn, on the half-fiend progression, yes that's exactly the one I'm referring to.    On sorcerer variations and spell lists, the spell list is PHB only.  As for interesting variations...we can add flavor without changing the mechanics by using a supernatural bloodline in the background other than dragon.  Genie, celestial, infernal, abyssal, fey...pretty much any critter that has spell-like abilities.

Wiggimuck, the orc culture in this setting forms the core "stereotype" of the barbarian in this setting, so they are actually the most likely to be a straight PHB style barbarian.

Atanatotatos, yes, I structure all of my PbP campaigns that way.  This one, specifically, is designed to introduce supplemental material to the setting slowly, one book per campaign year, in the order that the supplements were originally released.  Each campaign year will also have an associated PbP.  So, 5150 brings us The Sunless Citadel.  5151 will be the D&D Gazetteer, with a PbP situated around the material in that book in some fashion (obviously not the actual setting material, but anything I can mine from it).  That's the reason why only the East coast of North America has much detail...the other continents are home to critters and races from books beyond the core 3.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 14, 2009)

> Atanatotatos, yes, I structure all of my PbP campaigns that way. This one, specifically, is designed to introduce supplemental material to the setting slowly, one book per campaign year, in the order that the supplements were originally released. Each campaign year will also have an associated PbP. So, 5150 brings us The Sunless Citadel. 5151 will be the D&D Gazetteer, with a PbP situated around the material in that book in some fashion (obviously not the actual setting material, but anything I can mine from it). That's the reason why only the East coast of North America has much detail...the other continents are home to critters and races from books beyond the core 3.




Great!


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 14, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Wiggimuck, the orc culture in this setting forms the core "stereotype" of the barbarian in this setting, so they are actually the most likely to be a straight PHB style barbarian.




Ok I'll go with a Sylvan and make the adjustments to Ringrill.  Thanks!


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 14, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> spell list is PHB only




Can we alter slightly the damage type of the PHB spells, say turn Magic Missile into Shock Missile, in order to better fit our theme?


----------



## maddmic (Jan 14, 2009)

If necessary, I can shift from the pally to a cleric.  The only reason I was contemplating a pally is because I'm a cleric in my face to face game.  Honestly it doesn't matter to me, so if anybody who is considering a cleric absolutely does not want to play one, I'll take it.  Otherwise, I'll stick with the pally.

I'll drop stats tonight for both.  The history/background will be the same regardless.  I'll just have to change things up as far as the class goes.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh and forgive me as AI forget to do the spoiler.  it's been a long time since I've been on the boards.


----------



## Max (Jan 14, 2009)

maddmic said:


> If necessary, I can shift from the pally to a cleric.  The only reason I was contemplating a pally is because I'm a cleric in my face to face game.  Honestly it doesn't matter to me, so if anybody who is considering a cleric absolutely does not want to play one, I'll take it.  Otherwise, I'll stick with the pally.




I'm fine switching to a cleric of Kord.  In my background I had mentioned I was starting as a barbarian but might multiclass into cleric at some point.  Based on what we're seeing (and CM's comment) I will start as a cleric and multiclass into a barbarian to keep the same basic character, just in reverse.

I've been traveling all day so won't get this done tonight.  I'll get revised stats posted tomorrow.

Stick with the pally maddmic, this way will be just as fun for my half-orc.  

Max


----------



## maddmic (Jan 14, 2009)

now, if i could just get this spoiler thing down......

[sblock]
	
	



```
[COLOR="White"]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PC Name : Darik           Gender : Male        HD : 1
Player  : maddmic        Height : 6'1"
Race    : Human (Narsven)   Weight : 205lb.       HP : 12 / 12
Class   : Paladin          Age    : 18            Current/Normal
Level   : 1                 Hair   : Black
Align   : Lawful Good      Eyes   : Green         XP : 0
Deity   : Heironeous              Speed  : 20'           Needed for
Size    : Medium                                   Next Level : 1000
SHEET UPDATED : 1/14/2009
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ABILITIES
                                  Final
     Base  Racial  Magic  Misc  Ability / Modifier
            Bonus   Item          Score
STR : 14     --     --     --      14 / +2
DEX : 10     --     --     --      10 / +0
CON : 14     --     --     --      14 / +2
INT : 10     --     --     --      10 / +0
WIS : 14     --     --     --      14 / +2
CHA : 16     --     --     --      16 / +3
+1 ability increase every 4th level is added to base number.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COMBAT STATISTICS
ARMOR CLASS                         BASE ATTACK BONUS
  AC Total        : 16                MELEE         RANGED
  AC Flat-Footed  : 16                  Total : +3    Total : +1
  AC Touch Attack : 10                  Base  : +1    Base  : +1
  Base            : 10                  STR   : +2    DEX   : +0
  Armor           : +4                  Misc. : --    Misc. : --
  Shield          : +2
  Dexterity       : +0                INITIATIVE
  Size            : --                  Total : +0
  Magic           : --                  DEX   : +0
  Misc.           : --                  Misc. : +0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SAVING THROWS
           Total   Base  Ability  Misc  Magic
Fortitude : +4  =   2      +2      +0    +0
Reflex    : +0  =   0      +0      +0    +0
Will      : +2  =   0      +2      +0    +0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACIAL TRAITS
+1 skill point per level
bonus feat
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FEATS                                      Indicate for level, class, race, etc.
Power Attack (hu)
Weapon Focus: Long Sword (1st)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LANGUAGES
Common

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CLASS ABILITIES                                  Indicate current abilities only
Aura of Good (1st)
Detect Evil (1st)
Smite Evil 1/day (1st)  +3 to hit/+1 to dmg
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOTES ON ABILITIES
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SKILLS                        Fill in skills you have ranks in AND skills that
                              can be used untrained. Mod is the final score, Rnk
Skill Point Total     : 12    is the number of ranks attained in the skill, Abl
Max Class ranks       : 4     is the related ability modifier, and Msc is for any
Max Cross-Class ranks : 2     miscellaneous bonus from feats, race, synergy, etc.
Class
Skill                                                        Related
    Mod    =  Rnk  Abl  Msc  |  Skills:                      Ability
    +2     =   0   +2   +0   |  Concentration                (CON)
    +0     =   0   +0   +0   |  Craft:                      (INT)
    +6     =   3   +3   +0   |  Diplomacy                    (CHA)
    +0 t   =   0   +3   +0   |  Handle Animal                (CHA)
    +5     =   3   +2   +0   |  Heal                         (WIS)
    +1 t   =   1   +0   +0   |  Knowledge: nobility & royalty           (INT)
    +2 t   =   2   +0   +0   |  Knowledge: religion           (INT)
    +0 t   =   0   +2   +0   |  Profession:                 (WIS)
    +0     =   0   +0   +0   |  Ride                         (DEX)
    +5     =   3   +2   +0   |  Sense Motive                 (WIS) 

! = Armor Check Penalty (-0) applies
t = trained only

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPELLS
                Base       Ability
LVL    DC     Spell/Day     Bonus      Spell Per Day      Known
 0     00         0      +    0     =        0              0
 1     00         0      +    0     =        0              0
 
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 0¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

 
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 1¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WEAPONS                 ATT is your final attack modifier when using the weapon.
                        Monks should also list bare-handed attacks here.
NAME : Long Sword         NAME : Bastard Sword      NAME : place holder
ATT  : +4                 ATT  : +3                 ATT  : +0
DMG  : 1D8+2              DMG  : 1D10+3             DMG  : ---
CRIT : 19-20x2            CRIT : 19-20x2            CRIT : ---
RNG  : N/A                RNG  : N/A                RNG  : ---
WGHT : 4                  WGHT : 6                  WGHT : ---
SIZE : 1H Melee           SIZE : 2H Melee           SIZE : ---
TYPE : Slashing           TYPE : Slashing           TYPE : ---
PROPERTIES :              PROPERTIES :              PROPERTIES :
COST : 15                 COST : 35                 COST : ---
GRAPPLE BONUS: +1 BAB +2 STR +0 SIZE = +3
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROTECTION
ARMOR                                    SHIELD
  NAME          :  Scale Mail               NAME          :  Heavy Wooden
  TYPE          :  Medium                   TYPE          :  Shield
  AC BONUS      :  +4                       AC BONUS      :  +2
  MAX DEX       :  +3                       CHECK PENALTY :  -2
  CHECK PENALTY :  -4                       SPELL FAILURE :  15%
  SPELL FAILULE :  25%                      WGHT          :  10#
  SPEED         :  20'                      PROPERTIES    :
  WGHT          :  30#                      COST          :  7gp
  PROPERTIES    :
  COST          :  50gp
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EQUIPMENT          Indicate in notes which item(s) are bonus regional equipment.
                   Don't forget to add weapon, armor, magic items, and treasure
                   weights to total weight carried.
Cost   Wt    #   Item                                   Notes
  15   4.0       long sword
  35   6.0       bastard sword
  50   30.0      scale mail
   7   10.0      heavy wooden shield
   1   -.-       wooden holy symbol
   2   2.0       backpack
 0.1   5.0       --bedroll
   1   4.0       --waterskin
   3   6.0   6   --trail ration
   6   3.0   3   --sunrod
   1   -.-       --flint & steel
   1   0.5       --belt pouch
   1   1.0       --sealing wax
   5   -.-       --signet ring
   8   0.0       --ink (8 oz.)
 0.1   0.0       --inkpen
 0.6   0.0       --parchment
 
TOTAL WEIGHT W/O BACKPACK: 50.0 (light)
BACKPACK WEIGHT: 21.5
TOTAL WEIGHT W/ BACKPACK : 71.5 (medium)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MAGIC ITEMS      List items weights, costs, location, number of charges (if any)
 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENCUMBERANCE
    LOAD   (WEIGHT)         MOVEMENT & PENALTIES
[ ] Light  (0 - 58 lbs)     30 ft
[x] Medium (59 - 116 lbs)    20 ft, Max Dex +3, Chk Pen -2, Run x4
[ ] Heavy  (117 - 175 lbs)   20 ft, Max Dex +1, Chk Pen -6, Run x3
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TREASURE                                                      List where carried
PP:
GP:  13
SP:   2
CP:
MISC.:
GEMS:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HISTORY / BACKGROUND
Darik hadn't signed up for this. Well, in actuality he had, but he didn't want to admit it. He had followed in his father's footsteps in service to Narsven, yet he had done so through the church of Heironeous at the behest of his mother. She had somehow felt that entering into the church's service would spare him the same fate as his father along the front lines.  Darik's father had died when he was 12.  He had perished at the hands of the Trandarians in one of the daily skirmishes along the border.  The boy was given his father's bastard sword, but Darik had no clue how to wield it effectively one-handed.  Darik's mother had allowed him to go off to the temple at a young age with the thought that he would become a priest and tend to the wounded or bless those going off to battle.  Darik however, had found his calling upon arriving at Heironeous' temple.  He had learned much about the god of valor and decided that he would serve better on the front lines, fending off the followers of Hextor.  He'd been prepared to go west to join the forces which patrolled the Trandar border, but his church had a different task in mind. 

No, he was not going west. He was heading south to the country Dydd and a small town by the name Oakhurst. It seemed that there was some disturbance in the area and a group had gone missing. Because his church was the closest to Narsven's southern border, he was sent to investigate. The Trandarians were always looking for an advantage and regardless of how remote the possibility was, Darik was sent to ensure that there was nothing happening with regards to the followers of Hextor.  He was sent to gather information, not battle insurgents or protect those whom Hextor might be opressing.  No, he was on an investigative mission and needed to report his findings, no matter how insignificant, to his superiors.
[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2009)

If there is still a spot, I would like to play a savage bard + (also UA)


> A rare bard might display a special link to nature and the mysterious world of the fey. Such characters tend to be more aloof and less inspiring than standard bards.
> Gain
> Animal companion (as druid), nature sense (as druid), resist nature's lure (as druid), wild empathy (as druid).
> Lose
> Bardic knowledge, inspire courage, inspire competence, inspire greatness, inspire heroics.



from the same background as Ringrill.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2009)

A quick question reguarding future planning for my pc:

are we doing the prestige classes from the dmg (such as eldrich knight) ?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wiggimuck, there's another sylvan elf character floating around, along with a human raised by sylvan elves, so if you guys want to tie your backgrounds together a bit, that would be groovy.

evillyn666, fluff - yes, mechanics - no.  For example, while your _magic missile_ will be doing force damage, it might appear to be a ball or bolt of lightning.

maddmic, to make the "hide/show" type of spoiler, use (sblock)text(/sblock), replacing the () with [].

Walking Dad, sounds very intriguing.  If by same background you mean another sylvan elf, try to coordinate background with the other Sylvan Court characters.  And, welcome aboard!    I've lurked/skimmed over some of your game threads here.  

Scott DeWar, yes, the DMG prestige classes are available for future planning.  Each has a background unique to the world which I will be posting as I get a chance.  Red Wizards, for example, are a secret cabal of mages operating almost cult-like in most of the human nations, manipulating events behind the scenes.  Eldritch Knights are the elite knighthood of Narsven.  And so on.

All, I will be inspecting character sheets later today.  I'm tempted to go over the 8 player limit given the response so far.    I usually recruit a fairly large number of players on purpose, letting the normal player attrition that plagues PbP whittle the group down to a more "standard" number.  My Tragedy at Silvergard game, for example, started with 8 players and ended with 5.  Azgundi Tournaments started with 9 and is now down to 7.  So, we'll see how this works out.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 14, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> If there is still a spot, I would like to play a savage bard + (also UA) from the same background as Ringrill.






crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Wiggimuck, there's another sylvan elf character floating around, along with a human raised by sylvan elves, so if you guys want to tie your backgrounds together a bit, that would be groovy.




Great!  Walking Dad I added a little bit to the background and you can add more as you like.  We travel eastward with a tribe elder for a meeting at the Sylvan Court.  There we meet Anathil and then make our way south.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Scott DeWar, yes, the DMG prestige classes are available for future planning.  Each has a background unique to the world which I will be posting as I get a chance.  Red Wizards, for example, are a secret cabal of mages operating almost cult-like in most of the human nations, manipulating events behind the scenes.  Eldritch Knights are the elite knighthood of Narsven.  And so on.




Great! as i had already typed, i am thinking eldrich knight... now to look up Narsvan Knighthood ....


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 14, 2009)

No info on that, just yet, sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2009)

its ok ... I ofund a blerb on th kingdom do narsven. that will do to start


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 15, 2009)

Fell a little behind today.  I'm hoping to get to the nitpicking of characters tomorrow.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, I am digging the idea of a fey-based sorcerer.  What are the chances of him prestige-ing into the fey equivalent of a dragon disciple?  Willing to work with me on what that might look like if the game gets that far?   I'm going with human or elf right now unless something appropriate in savage species catches my eye.  Rhodri Ap G'win is his name.  Are there any fey-like beings in the Monkey-progression charts that have a 0 level adjustment?  I want to concentrate on the sorcerer aspect of the character, since the sorcerer is already a bit castrated for spell levels.  But, I would like to give it a good strong dose of fey flavor...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've house ruled that monster progression characters can multi-class at any time during their progressions, so, you could take a critter that normally has LA and racial HD and just use the base racial stats, not progressing in the monster progression, at least until you get your Sorcerer levels where you want them.

Some good fey or fey-like critters that I've already done the progression revisions for: Aranea, Ghaele Eladrin, Pixie.

Some good fey or fey-like critters that I can work up progression revisions for: Grig, Nixie, Satyr, Nymph.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2009)

As much as I'd like to be involved with this game I don't think I'm going to be able to keep up the pace, so I'm respectfully withdrawing my interest.


----------



## Max (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, here is the revised Kelset as a cleric of Kord.  Let me know how it looks.

Max


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 15, 2009)

Can you provide a link to those races you already progressed?  During my work week I have to do this almost entirely on my mobile and its a pain in the butt to do a lot of searching.  Thanks for your patience, C.M.







crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I've house ruled that monster progression characters can multi-class at any time during their progressions, so, you could take a critter that normally has LA and racial HD and just use the base racial stats, not progressing in the monster progression, at least until you get your Sorcerer levels where you want them.
> 
> Some good fey or fey-like critters that I've already done the progression revisions for: Aranea, Ghaele Eladrin, Pixie.
> 
> Some good fey or fey-like critters that I can work up progression revisions for: Grig, Nixie, Satyr, Nymph.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 15, 2009)

If there's any room left, I'm interested.  Hadn't expected you to make a decision so soon about what to run. ^_^;;

Need to see what others have mentioned as their character concepts before I decide what kind of character to submit.  For a published adventure, even if customized by the DM, I'd like to be sure the basics are covered.

Edit: Looks like we needs us a new rogue!

I'm tempted to give him a silly accent just because I don't get to play characters with funny accents very often. ^_^


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2009)

The Savage elven bard (old character. Will change as I progress


```
[B]Name:[/B] Finlil Nightingale
[B]Class:[/B] Savage Bard
[B]Race:[/B] Sylvan Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] C/G
[B]Deity:[/B] ?

[B]Abilities:[/B]                [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Str:[/B] 14(04pt) [+2] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 16(06pt) [+1]     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (d6+1) Dam.: -*
[B]Con:[/B] 12(06pt) [+2]     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] ---
[B]Int:[/B] 12(06pt) [+1]     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'                [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12(04pt) [+2]     [B]Init:[/B] +3                  [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 14(06pt) [+1]     [B]ACP:[/B]  -?                  [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%


           [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]      10     4     2    1     -      -     -     17
[B]Touch:[/B] 11
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16    

SAVES:
                     [B]Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                +2       +2               +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                  0       +1               +1
[B]Will:[/B]                +2       +2               +4


[B]Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical[/B]
Morningstar              +2        1d8+2          20/X2
Dagger (ranged)          +1        1d4+2       19-20/X2    Range:  10 feet
L. Crossbow              +1        1d8         19-20/X2    Range:  80 feet


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Elf + Bard (details later

[B]Feats:[/B]
1: TWF

[B]Skills[/B] all maxed:
Survival
Tumble
Use magic Device
Perform
Bluff
Hide
Move Silently


[B]CL:[/B] 1
[B]Spells Known[/B]
[B]0 Level:[/B]  Dancing Lights, Detect Magic
Can cast 2 level 0 spells per day.


[B]Equipment[/B]: (starting 200gp)
Sorry will still take till tomorrow :blush:

Animal Companion: Wolf named Grey.
```


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 15, 2009)

Reveille, thanks for the heads up and good gaming to you.  

Yttermayn, I'll try to put all of the progressions I mentioned that are already done up on the campaign setting thread sometime today.

Arkhandus, welcome aboard!    In previous campaigns set in this version of the world (going all the way back to the early 1990s), Narsven has always had a bit of a French flair to it...just don't get _too_ silly with it...don't want to offend the real French folks hanging around (Amaury, for one).    Or, you can slap a "silly" accent on a non-human character if you like.  

All, I know said this yesterday but I'm hoping to inspect all the character stats that have been submitted so far today.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 15, 2009)

Heheh.  Well, I don't wanna offend the French, anyway, so....

As it stands, I've got a hill dwarf rogue nearly done.  Probably going to talk like a hillbilly. ^_^  Maybe he spent too much time around the humans living in the Appalachians....


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 15, 2009)

*Vardok Stonekennel*

[sblock=Vardok]Vardok Stonekennel....Male Hill Dwarf, XP: 0
Strength.........16 (+3).....Character Level: 1, Rogue 1
Dexterity.......15 (+2).....Medium-Size, Speed 20 ft.
Constitution...16 (+3).....Initiative: +2, BAB: +0, Grapple: +3
Intelligence....14 (+2)......Melee: +3, Ranged: +2
Wisdom........10 (+0)......Total HP: 9, Current HP: 9, Nonlethal: 0
Charisma.......6 (-2)........Fortitude: +3/+5/+7, Reflex: +4/+6, Will: +0/+2

Normal AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +4 leather), Touch AC: 12, Flat-Footed AC: 12
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral, Patron Deity: Moradin
Age 48, Birthdate 7/15/5102, Height 4'-2", Weight 159 lbs.
Tan Skin, Steel Blue Eyes, Short Red Hair & Scruffy Beard

Attacks:
Heavy mace +3 melee for 1d8+3 damage
Two-handed heavy mace +3 melee for 1d8+4 damage
Short sword +3 melee for 1d6+3 damage
Sap +3 melee for 1d6+3 nonlethal damage
Dagger +3 melee for 1d4+3 damage
Dagger +2 ranged for 1d4+3 damage (10 ft. increment, 50 max)

TWF heavy mace +1 melee for 1d8+3 damage and short sword +1 melee for 1d6+1 damage
TWF daggers +0 ranged for 1d4+3 damage and +0 ranged for 1d4+1 damage

Languages (Literate): Common, Dwarven, Gnome, Goblin.
Proficiencies: Simple weapons, hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, short sword, and light armors.
Level Progression Feat: Two-Weapon Fighting.

Skills: Appraise +5 (1 rank, +2 Int, +2 racial), Climb +5 (2 ranks, +3 Str), Craft (masonry) +5 (1 rank, +2 Int, +2 racial), Disable Device +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int), Handle Animal +0 (2 ranks cross-class, -2 Cha), Hide +6 (4 ranks, +2 Dex), Knowledge (local - Taernok) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Listen +2 (2 ranks, +0 Wis), Move Silently +6 (4 ranks, +2 Dex), Open Lock +6 (4 ranks, +2 Dex), Search +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int), Spot +2 (2 ranks, +0 Wis), Swim +4 (1 rank, +3 Str), Tumble +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex), Use Rope +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex).

Racial Traits: Medium-size humanoid (dwarf), +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma, base Speed 20 feet (even with medium and heavy loads or armor), low-light vision, stonecunning (intuit depth, +2 to Search unusual stonework, automatic Search within 10 feet of unusual stonework), weapon familiarity (dwarven urgrosh and dwarven waraxe), stability (+4 to resist bull rushes and trips when on the ground), +2 to saves against poison, +2 to saves against spells and spell-like effects, +2 to Appraise and Craft checks related to metal or stone items, +1 on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids, +4 dodge AC against giants, fighter is favored class.
Ability Score Development: 32 point buy, for base scores of 16 (10 pts), 15 (8 pts), 14 (6 pts), 14 (6 pts), 10 (2 pts), and 8 (0 pts).  Dwarven racial adjustments changed the scores to 16, 15, 16, 14, 10, and 6.
Sneak Attack: Deals +1d6 damage when flanking or when opponent is denied a Dexterity bonus to AC, unless the opponent has some degree of concealment, is not a living creature with discernable anatomy, or has vitals that are all out of reach.
Trapfinding: Can use Search and Disable Device on traps of any DC, even magic traps.

Possessions: Heavy Mace (12 gp, 8 lbs.), Short Sword (10 gp, 2 lbs.), Sap (1 gp, 2 lbs.), 4 Daggers (8 gp, 4 lbs.), Leather Armor (10 gp, 15 lbs.), Traveler's Outfit (free starting outfit, 5 lbs., worn outfit doesn't count towards his encumbrance), Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs., holds grappling hook, trail rations, and waterskins), Belt Pouch (1 gp, 1/2 lb., holds coins, thieves' tools, chalk, flint, steel, and soap), Sack (1 sp, 1/2 lb., holds whetstone, bedroll, and rope), Thieves' Tools (30 gp, 1 lb.), Grappling Hook (1 gp, 4 lbs.), Hempen Rope (5 sp, 5 lbs., 25 ft.), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.), Soap (5 sp, 1 lb.), Chalk (1 cp, 0 lbs.), Whetstone (2 cp, 1 lb.), Flint & Steel (1 gp, 0 lbs.), 2 Torches (2 cp, 2 lbs.), 4 Trail Rations (2 gp, 4 lbs.), 4 Waterskins (4 gp, 16 lbs.), Meat (12 sp, 2 lbs.).

Pet: Krek the 5th, bulldog (25 gp, Small Animal, HD 1d8+2, HP 6, Init +3, Speed 40 ft., AC 15, touch 14, flat-footed 12, BAB/Grapple +0/-3, bite +2 melee for 1d4+1 damage, space/reach 5 ft./5 ft., low-light vision, scent, Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1, Str 13, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6, Jump +7, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1*, Alertness, Track, Neutral alignment, extra +4 Survival for tracking by scent, trained in the tricks attack, defend, and stay, but won't attack all kinds of creatures)

Wealth: 14 gp, 14 sp, 15 cp.........Current Load: 76 lbs.
Light Load: 76 lbs. max..Medium Load: 153 lbs. max..Heavy Load: 230 lbs. max
Lift High: 230 lbs. max..Lift Off Ground: 460 lbs. max..Push/Drag: 1,150 lbs. max
Medium Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, +3 max Dex to AC, -3 check penalty.
Heavy Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, x3 run, +1 max Dex to AC, -6 check penalty.

General Advancement Plan: Mix in occasional levels of Fighter, possibly diverging into Barbarian or Ranger eventually, otherwise mostly Rogue.

Appearance: Standing just over 4 feet tall, Vardok is a stout hill dwarf with broad shoulders and a muscular body, with little fat and no signs of pampering or easy living.  His skin is a moderate shade of tan with some old bite marks here and there, his eyes are steely blue, and his hair is a short tangle of dark red curls with a short, scruffy beard.  Vardok's nose is a bit bulbous and his eyebrows are thick and bushy.

He wears faded, brown leather armor, with a hooded brown cloak and sturdy boots.  A backpack holds his supplies and a grappling hook is secured to the top of it, while a heavy burlap sack is slung over his left shoulder.  A multi-part belt pouch holds some of his belongings along the right side of his belt, and a blackjack hangs just behind it.  A mace is strapped to his right shoulder, a short sword sheathed at the left side of his belt, a dagger is sheathed in each of his boots, and another two daggers are sheathed and strapped to his thighs.  A small bag is tied behind the sword, and a torch is strapped to each of his upper arms.

Following Vardok everywhere is a black and white bulldog, which bares its teeth and snarls at anyone getting too close, until Vardok barks and slaps it a few times.  The dog doesn't seem to hate him, but he obviously can't control the mutt very well.

Personality: A bit callous, a lot greedy, and fairly selfish, Vadrok Stonekennel isn't what most people would look for in an adventuring companion.  But he's growing a little more amenable to dealing with other people, instead of just talking to his pet dog all the time, and he's got some useful skills to ply as an adventurer.  Vardok is always looking for opportunities, and doesn't shy away from hard work, though he'd rather take the easy way out if he can find it.  He's lived through several goblinoid, giant, and orc raids, so he's not afraid of battle, though he is wary of larger or more-experienced-looking opponents.  He's always been a scrapper and knows how to street-fight, and is fairly belligerant as hill dwarves go.  Vardok seeks fame and fortune.

Background: Vardok Stonekennel hails from Taernok, the Hill Home of the dwarves, among the Appalachian Mountains.  More specifically, he was born and raised in the town of Hrunsfeld atop one of the northeastern hills.  His family owns several kennels across Taernok, raising wardogs, hunting dogs, racing dogs, and other canine companions, but Vardok was never very good at the family trade.  While bright and quick to learn, Vardok just didn't have much of a way with animals, nor people, so he wasn't much good at training the dogs or selling them.  Instead, Vardok did more work on fixing the stonework kennels, building new ones, and making repairs to the house after hobgoblin raids and hill giant rampages.  He made collars and watched over the dogs, but didn't have much success with training any.

What's more, Vardok had more of a greedy, selfish streak than most dwarves, getting into trouble sometimes, ignoring rules, and generally being more of a jerk than other dwarves.  He got slapped around for this, and forced to do more hard labor in punishment, but it made Vardok stronger and tougher.  And resentful.  He started to get into more mischief, sneaking around and messing with other dwarves' gear just to rankle them, even sabotaging projects sometimes to aggrivate the dwarves he didn't get along with.  He did some trapping out in the woods, but more often just stole animals from others' traps.

In early adulthood, Vardok began hanging around some gnomes and humans in nearby villages, getting into even more trouble and learning some more shady skills.  Eventually, he was caught burglarizing and vandalizing another dwarf's house, and was exiled as a few of his other misdeeds came to light.  Vardok slinked out of town with what gear he could fetch from his hidden stashes of stolen loot before folks could run him out of town at swordpoint, taking his most recent pet dog along for companionship.  Krek the 5th was a young bulldog, the fifth one to be poorly raised by Vardok, and it shows in the dog's disposition towards others.  Vardok's earlier canine pets have all passed away or been left at home after old age or hunting injuries.

Vardok has matured a little on his trek through the wilderness and one human town after another, although still earning his bread with theft instead of honest work in most cases.  He's a little less callous and abrasive towards others, and less spiteful than he was as a youth.  He still hopes to get rich and become an important, respected person, but has a little less disregard for others than he used to.  So he's been looking for some way to make money and a name for himself without necessarily just becoming a notorious burglar.  Treasure-hunting and bounty-hunting seem like possible ventures for him, but even dangerous adventuring is something he'd consider.  After a few years of wandering northward and eastward from home, Vardok came upon the town of Oakhurst and heard something about a job finding lost adventurers and, perhaps, treasures in an old ruin.....[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 15, 2009)

Arkhandus, I like it.    Question: Does Krek the 5th accompany Vardok on adventures and if so, is he trained (and what tricks does he know if he is trained)?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 15, 2009)

As noted on the sheet, I was still working on the descriptions and was going to update them in a few minutes.  That'll be right after this post, as I just finished the rest of Vardok's description and such, including Krek's stats.  Krek the 5th does indeed accompany Vardok, and is a vicious little dog....not very well-trained, but an aggressive bulldog.


----------



## moritheil (Jan 15, 2009)

It looks like you've had some interest.  Are you still recruiting?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think we're all set.  Thanks for the interest, though.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 16, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Yttermayn, I'll try to put all of the progressions I mentioned that are already done up on the campaign setting thread sometime today.




I'm starting to get lost in all the threads- do we just have the one campaign setting thread on gleemax... er WOTC?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, but it covers several different eras in the same overall...erm...dimension for lack of a better word.

This game (Sunless) is set in the version of the setting that ceased to exist when the current version of the setting (in which Azgundi Tournaments takes place) started to exist.

Its that whole convoluted timeline thing.  

As for the progressions we talked about, I'm just going to attach them to this post...well two of them anyway.  It won't let me upload the Ghaele as I've already attached it elsewhere here on EN World (back in the old Lord Noran's War thread).  This Post specifically.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Character Stat Inspection Time*

If you don't have stats submitted yet, don't worry about it, you're still "in" as long as you expressed interest prior to Post #93.

And awaaaaaaaaaay we go.

Scott DeWar, looks like you're still working out the stats on your AC.  You're one point over on your skill points (Use Magic Device is a cross-class skill for Wizards).  I'd recommend taking the rank out of Craft (Leatherworking) or Profession (Scribe) as those aren't likely to come up too much.  Your gold checks out except that it looks like you paid double for your silk rope.  Did you buy two?  Keep in mind that _identify_ has a costly material component so you won't be able to cast it for a while.  You may want to consider swapping it out for something defensive like _mage armor_ or _shield_. 

Max, on the barbarian version of your character (just for the sake of completeness ), looks fine to me.    On the cleric version, you don't have his remaining money listed anywhere that I can see.  Based on the gear you have listed (including the dagger listed in the weapon stats but not listed on his gear), you should have 11 gp, 5 sp, and 8 cp left.  However, you have "Meals (Common/Per Day)" listed as being in his backpack.  That entry in the equipment lists is for a meal at an inn or tavern.  If you want traveling food, you'll to pick up the "Rations, trail (per day)."

Thanee, on the barbarian, you appear to be over on your ability scores by 6 points (Str 18 = 16 points [+2 racial mod], Dex 16 = 6 points [+2 racial mod], Con 12 = 6 ponts [-2 racial mod], Int 10 = 4 points [-2 racial mod], Wis 14 = 6 points, Cha 8 = 0 points).  On the human fighter, you'll need to pick a couple of languages for your bonus language slots.  Other than that, it looks fine.  

Atanatotatos, you'll want to note your character's holly and mistletoe.  Also, you should have 26 gp and 9 sp left, which you'll want to note on your character sheet.  Other than that, looks good.

ethandrew, you're two over on your skill points.  Balance is a cross-class skill for fighters so I think that's where the error lies (since you marked all of your other cross-class skill point expenditures).  Minor nitpick on gold, it looks like you gave yourself your backpack for free.    Deduct 2 gp for the backpack. 

Wiggimuck, it looks like your skills are a bit off.  Remember that class skills have max ranks of 4 at 1st level and cross-class skills have max ranks of 2 at 1st level.  From what I can tell, you spent 2 on Swim, 6 on Listen and 2 cross-class ranks on Balance.  You should have 12 skill points.  Also, remember that the armor check penalty is doubled for Swim.  My calculations show that you've spent 95 gp, 4 sp, and 1 cp on gear, so your remaining coin should be 4 gp, 5 sp, 9 cp.

evillyn666, your coinage is off...by 1 silver piece.  Not sure where it went, Rashana must've dropped it or given it to a beggar.    However, you cannot, as of yet, afford the 100 gp ritual costs for a familiar.

maddmic, Looks good.

Walking Dad, need a name of course.    Looks like your not quite done changing it over from an old cleric character.  

Arkhandus, I didn't see your left over coin anywhere.  By my calculations, you should have 15 gp, 5 sp, and 5 cp.

All, for those using the code based character sheet format, I've noticed that the background text for most of you is creating a huge side-scroll.  If you could change the format slightly so that it stops doing that, that would be highly appreciated.  

So, as far as completed (or mostly completed anyway) stats go, we have the following party...

Human Wizard (Scott DeWar)
Half-Orc Cleric (Max)
Human Fighter (Thanee)
Human Druid (Atanatotatos)
Elf Fighter (ethandrew)
Sylvan Elf Bear Totem Barbarian (Wiggimuck)
Sylvan Elf Savage Bard (Walking Dad)
Human Sorcerer (evillyn666)
Human Paladin (maddmic)
Dwarf Rogue (Arkhandus)

Wow, that's 9 out of the 11 classes in the PHB.  

So, I think we're just waiting on Yttermayn to post some stats for whatever creepy creature he ends up playing.  Once that happens and everyone makes the minor fixes I've noted above, we'll get this show on the road.


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 16, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *Character Stat Inspection Time*
> evillyn666, your coinage is off...by 1 silver piece. Not sure where it went, Rashana must've dropped it or given it to a beggar.  However, you cannot, as of yet, afford the 100 gp ritual costs for a familiar.




Oops. I always thought sorcerers/wizards just started with a familiar. We'll just say that Typhon is the familiar I plan to take once Rashana gets around to casting the ritual in game.

Corrections and updates have been made to the sheet. Thanks!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 16, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Arkhandus, I didn't see your left over coin anywhere.  By my calculations, you should have 15 gp, 5 sp, and 5 cp.



It's just before Vardok's carried load data.
"Wealth: 14 gp, 14 sp, 15 cp"


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 16, 2009)

Edited.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 16, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Wiggimuck, it looks like your skills are a bit off.  Remember that class skills have max ranks of 4 at 1st level and cross-class skills have max ranks of 2 at 1st level.  From what I can tell, you spent 2 on Swim, 6 on Listen and 2 cross-class ranks on Balance.  You should have 12 skill points.  Also, remember that the armor check penalty is doubled for Swim.  My calculations show that you've spent 95 gp, 4 sp, and 1 cp on gear, so your remaining coin should be 4 gp, 5 sp, 9 cp.




I rewrote my skills to show ranks, AC penalty, etc.  The 7 on listen is from the +2 for being an elf.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Thanee, on the barbarian, you appear to be over on your ability scores by 6 points (Str 18 = 16 points [+2 racial mod], Dex 16 = 6 points [+2 racial mod], Con 12 = 6 ponts [-2 racial mod], Int 10 = 4 points [-2 racial mod], Wis 14 = 6 points, Cha 8 = 0 points).  On the human fighter, you'll need to pick a couple of languages for your bonus language slots.  Other than that, it looks fine.




Yeah, I know about the languages... didn't know what is appropriate yet, so I left that open for now. 

And the barb's stats are correct (Str 18 = 16 (10! PB) + 2 (racial)), but that's not really important, since I am using the fighter, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 16, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *Character Stat Inspection Time*
> 
> 
> 
> So, I think we're just waiting on Yttermayn to post some stats for whatever creepy creature he ends up playing.  Once that happens and everyone makes the minor fixes I've noted above, we'll get this show on the road.




Sorry!  I'm trying.  I may get off work relatively early today and I will try to get something whipped up now that I have the progrssions.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 16, 2009)

Once your character stats are finalized, please repost your complete character sheet in our shiny new Rogue's Gallery.

Thanks.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, the arenea is the best fit for what I want to do character wise.  But you already new that, didn't you monkey? . I will flesh him or her out this evening if I get off work at a decent time.  The race being what it is, I'm actually thinking of making it a she for roleplaying reasons, in which case her name is Merenita, rather than Rhodery.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 16, 2009)

[sblock=Semi-Secret Setting Stuff for Yttermayn]The aranea live among the drow on the underside of the floating island that hovers over the midwest.  They are revered by the drow as manifestations of the Goddess, Lolth, though they distance themselves from the plots and manipulations of the drow, preferring to indulge in the luxuries showered on them.  Most aranea's humanoid forms thus resemble drow.

In game mechanic terms, your character is going to be a big, scary spider until she takes the 1st level of the aranea class.  Just FYI.  [/sblock]


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 16, 2009)

Oooh, name her Charlotte and get a pig for a familiar


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 16, 2009)

I was thinking of a winged werewolf paladin as a potential romantic interest.

5 bonus xp for the first one to get the reference.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I was thinking of a winged werewolf paladin as a potential romantic interest.
> 
> 5 bonus xp for the first one to get the reference.



wasn't there womething like that  following that evil halfling rogue belker in order of the stick? at least until he had to betray her. is that it?



crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *Character Stat Inspection Time*
> 
> If you don't have stats submitted yet, don't worry about it, you're still "in" as long as you expressed interest prior to Post #93.
> 
> ...




I omited use magic device and scribe profession(figured that was one of his many duties as an apprintice). I placed the profession rank in the craft ( I plan on making some things later that require that skill)

fixed the rope cost and switched identify with mage armor
was that all? please double chec for me and then i will post in the rg thread.



evillyn666 said:


> Oooh, name her Charlotte and get a pig for a familiar




you are very very bad, but you already knew that, didn't you?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 17, 2009)

evillyn666 said:


> Oooh, name her Charlotte and get a pig for a familiar




Ooooh, should have seen that coming...


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok, my char is now posted at http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...paths-legend-sunless-citadel.html#post4631196


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 17, 2009)

Posting Vardok in the Rogues' Gallery now.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar, nope, that's not the reference.  Keep trying.    As for your character, the skills check out.  However, you may now want to consider a different feat as Magical Aptitude is now half-useless until you pick up a rank in Use Magic Device.  Your gold checks out except that you have "Ink x2" listed, but only paid for one.  You'll need to either adjust that down to one ink or take off 8 more gold pieces.

Yttermayn, with the background, the best place to put your character is in the ravine that the adventure takes place in.  The only issue with that is that you may end up not joining the group for a bit, since the other PCs will be in Oakhurst to begin with.  The other problem, of course, is that the other PCs may mistake your character for an enemy, IC.  On the character's stats, I'm going to ask that you change the feat to Ability Focus (Poison).  It has exactly the same mechanical effect and keeps her in line with the other PCs as far as sources go.  If the campaign gets to the point where Savage Species becomes available for feats and spells and such (the progressions don't count since I've revised those personally ), then she'll be able to take Virulent Poison as well and it will stack with Abilty Focus (Poison).  Finally, in regards to gear, she does have 50 gp to play with at 1st level.  Given the background, having no gear is perfectly fine, but she may have acquired a few shiny trinkets from other creatures that have wandered too close to her lair.  All that said...super nifty character.  I like it.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you.  I took virulent poison so that I could upgrade to deadly poison later, but I'll do as the GM suggests.  I will also consider what sort of trinkets she may have acquired.  I more or less kinda figured on Merenita living in or near the ravine, as well as her probably not meeting with the characters immediately.  Sorry if this is using player knowledge, the ravine is about all I remember of the adventure anyways, and I thought I'd make her introduction easy for you and interesting for us. ;-)  Go ahead and start the IC, I can make the tweaks while you are running.  Besides, my workday today could be a long one and not leave me much opportunity to post after this.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen, allow me to present...

The IC Thread!

Have at it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Scott DeWar, nope, that's not the reference.  Keep trying.    As for your character, the skills check out.  However, you may now want to consider a different feat as Magical Aptitude is now half-useless until you pick up a rank in Use Magic Device.  Your gold checks out except that you have "Ink x2" listed, but only paid for one.  You'll need to either adjust that down to one ink or take off 8 more gold pieces.




**sigh** I copied the basic format from another character in another thread. there must have been mistakes in the  character  there.

the following changes were made...
ommited magical aptitude and replaced with spell focus: conjuration
reduced qty of inc to 1
scrached head and racked brains for obscure refrence but came up blank.
moved character to post in rg thread and made entry in signature


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hint #1 for the obscure reference...

In order for Yttermayn's character to better fit the reference, she'd have to multiclass as a Ninja.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey, sorry. Will be able to complete character and do first IC post Tuesday at the earliest. Any special naming conventions for sylvan elves?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 17, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Hey, sorry. Will be able to complete character and do first IC post Tuesday at the earliest. Any special naming conventions for sylvan elves?




Sylvan elves in this setting tend to have descriptive clan names (Stormbow, Wisebear etc), similar to the Qualine high elves (Silverbrook, Moonpetal, etc), but usually dealing with weapons or animals, where-as Qualine clan names are more often associated with abstract concepts and geographical features.  First names vary considerably.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, I updated the feat, the items, and took a little more artistic license with Merenita's description.

One other thing: Can Merenita excrete her own silk and decend/ascend on it?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going to say no, on that one, though she does have a climb speed so the walls of the ravine are no problem for her.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, kewl.  How about when she developes that web-chucking ability?  Oh, and what's going on with Dark Horizons?  It's been dead for days...


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 18, 2009)

Arkhandus: Brilliant.  I hear Stonekennel's voice in my head, and it makes my head hurt even though I'm grinning like an idiot.  Props.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks. ^_^


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll check in on DH here in a few minutes...I think we're still waiting on a player post.

Again, no, as the web ability doesn't have the versatility of the web-spinning monstrous spider's ability.  Aranea don't have the amount of control over the ability to lower themselves on strands or create sheets of anchored webbing.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, good enough.  Guess they are physiologically more like jumping spiders.  Well, even they use anchor lines a little.  I'm thinking arenea evolved to be intelligent, and with better offensive use of silk glands, sacrificing them for use as rigging.  The fact that she used a strand of silk to float away in the first part of her lifecycle is explained by the fact that the hatchlings are a pre-pubescent form.  Upon puberty, the silk glands in the abdomen stop functioning and the ones (presumably) in the throat start to develop as the energy and materials for silk production are repurposed.  I know, this dosn't fit all too well with real spider biology, but hey, it's a magical world, and I'm sure the gaming gods would rather have throat silk glands than have a hybrid Merenita point her butt at the enemies and shoot silk out of it!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was thinking of doing a Spider-Man thing and having it come out of their wrists, but mouth works, too.    The note on their change shape ability specifically says that a succesful Spot check notices both fangs and spinnerets, but makes no mention of where those spinnerets are located.

Hint #2 for the obsure reference: The shapechanging spider ninja and the shapechanging winged werewolf paladin would have to be robots to fit the reference better.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 18, 2009)

Athanil's posted in the RG thread. When do we start?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> Athanil's posted in the RG thread. When do we start?




We already have!


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 18, 2009)

How did I lose it!!!??? Crap, running to read it all!


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 18, 2009)

note:Athanil was slightly changed. Didn't really like him having spear and shield, didn't fit my image. So I gave him a quarterstaff. Gold and AC properly changed. I also prepared Shillelagh in the place of charm animal. Also, I had seen him in this thread, but I've lost our cleric now. We have one, right?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, Kelset, played by Max.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 18, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I was thinking of doing a Spider-Man thing and having it come out of their wrists, but mouth works, too.    The note on their change shape ability specifically says that a succesful Spot check notices both fangs and spinnerets, but makes no mention of where those spinnerets are located.
> 
> Hint #2 for the obsure reference: The shapechanging spider ninja and the shapechanging winged werewolf paladin would have to be robots to fit the reference better.




At least my way the spinnerets are somewhere near the digestive tract...  Imagine what a different kind of movie spider-man would be if Toby McGuire was shooting webs out of a more anatomically correct place!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hehehe.  Ew.

The comic book and older cartoon versions at least made a little more sci-fi sense in that regard (Peter inventing web shooters, instead of the webs being part of his suite of powers).


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 18, 2009)

Ooi. -_- Yer talkin' about Transformers: Beast Wars aren'tcha?  Black Arachnia and Silverbolt.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ding, ding, ding!  We have a winner!  5 bonus xp for Arkhandus' character.  

By the way, I'll be tracking xp in the first post of the Rogue's Gallery, for ease of reference.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 18, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Ooi. -_- Yer talkin' about Transformers: Beast Wars aren'tcha?  Black Arachnia and Silverbolt.




!!! Yea that must be it.

Btw, monkey, will I play Ril in combat or are you going to npc it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2009)

ewwwww! are you saying silk is her excrement?!

on another note, more clean any way, can she excreate silk for cloth purposes? i have heard of the japanese farming black widows for their silk in the 1970's and 80's.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

All companion critters (animal companions, trained pets, etc) will be handled by the player, but the player must make the appropriate Handle Animal checks (and take the associated action, usually a Move Action or a free action for characters with the Animal Companion feat) in order to get the critter to do what the character wants it to (a trick that the animal knows).  Critters will follow the character around and defend themselves if attacked (for which the player makes the rolls) if not ordered to do a trick.  

I will occassionally "take over" a companion critter, especially if the critter moves beyond the character's line of sight or hearing or it is important to the story.

Familiars (and other semi-sentient companions) are a little different obviously, but will still be mostly handled by the player.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

In my setting, at least, Aranea silk is used by the Aranea themselves and by the drow for luxury clothing (noble and royal outfits), so yes, it could be used for that purpose.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> In my setting, at least, Aranea silk is used by the Aranea themselves and by the drow for luxury clothing (noble and royal outfits), so yes, it could be used for that purpose.




sooo, *lookst a quick nervous glance to Ytterman* how do we exploit that? maybe if we get her drunk ...


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 19, 2009)

You really want to see what happens when you get a magical beast with unfamiliar physiology drunk?  Hmmm, I have the feeling you might end up with your insides liquified by an injected venom if you're not careful... ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2009)

yee gads, what a hidiouls way to die! I think i will pass, thank you any way.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 19, 2009)

Spider biology is both fascinating and horrific, at least by human standards.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2009)

and i am quite human on that issue


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 21, 2009)

In case folks are wondering what the delay is, we're giving Walking Dad a full week from the date of the first IC post to get his character together and get an IC post in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> In case folks are wondering what the delay is, we're giving Walking Dad a full week from the date of the first IC post to get his character together and get an IC post in.




Thanks a lot. I made an IC post and will post equipment soon. Rest Is fished. Not much on backround yet, as he shares the tribe with two other PCs. He is just the local skald.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 22, 2009)

The Walking Dead?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> The Walking Dead?



He got another name (Grateful Dead?)


----------



## Max (Jan 23, 2009)

How/where would you like us to indicate which spells are memorized?  Would you like them marked on the character sheet in the rogues gallery, in an OOC post here, or in the IC thread as things move along?

thanks,

Max


----------



## Thanee (Jan 23, 2009)

RG really seems to be the only reasonable choice. 

In the IC it would be repeated ad nauseum and in the OOC it would be lost after several new posts.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2009)

this what i have at the end of my character sheet in the rg thread:

*SPELLS MEMORIZED:*
0 level:
 Disrupt undead
 Launch Item
 Detect magic 


Level one:
  Magic Missile
  Mage Armor

if i use some thing then i  use the slash through the spell used 

like this:

*SPELLS MEMORIZED:*
0 level:
Disrupt undead
 Launch Item
 Detect magic 


Level one:
  Magic Missile
  Mage Armor


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 23, 2009)

Rogue's Gallery character sheet post is fine.    Just let me know if you're preparing something other than your usual list (for example, you decide to prepare _Sleep_ instead of _Magic Missile_).

Also, Scott, _Launch Item_ isn't in my PHB.    You'll need to replace that spell.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2009)

ooops, that would be spell compendium. sorry. that is o level so i wont fret over its loss.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quick note regarding 0 level spells and wizards: 

When we add more resources to the setting, newly created 1st level wizards will have 20 0-level spells in their spellbook to start, _arcane mark_ and _prestidigitation_ plus 18 of their choice.

Not relevant now, but for future reference.


----------



## Max (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds good.  I will update Kelset in RG to show memorized spells.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2009)

as of right now i have 9 zero level spells


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 24, 2009)

Or you could just be a sorcerer, Scott.  Hehehehehehe...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 24, 2009)

Unless they're a specialist, PHB only wizards should have 19 0 level spells in their spellbooks (the number of 0 level spells in the PHB).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2009)

i probably was thinking to save on book space ... so, ytterman  *snicker*


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol-ing at the Rashana character's train of thought.  Nice job evillyn!


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi guys I'm back. I haven't been able to access the site for two days with Mozilla, I thought Enworld was down, but then I jus tried to open it with Explorer and it worked fine... Anyone has an idea what the reason might be? It still isn't working...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 24, 2009)

Monkey isn't techy enough to know how to deal with that, sorry.  

Most everyone has gotten a post in, except for maddmic and Walking Dad.  However, as always, they have a week from the last post of mine so don't sweat it until the 29th.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> Hi guys I'm back. I haven't been able to access the site for two days with Mozilla, I thought Enworld was down, but then I jus tried to open it with Explorer and it worked fine... Anyone has an idea what the reason might be? It still isn't working...




I am afraid i am like CM in that i am not techie enough, however i wish to add that i am using mozzilla firefox right now and i am finding it to ack like it is bogged down, so maybe there is a "failure to communikcate" between the two softweres of enworld and mozzilla?

I am only totally guessing here. the problem started about midnight last night or 0600 ish zulu if that helps with a refrence.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 25, 2009)

OOC: Not going to do a full update until Walking Dad and maddmic get their posts in but...

The trio at the ravine note that the newcomer is completely naked.

OOC: The Change Shape ability doesn't provide for gear or clothing.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry all.  I had a bit of a long weekend and couldn't find the time to post.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 25, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Not going to do a full update until Walking Dad and maddmic get their posts in but...
> 
> The trio at the ravine note that the newcomer is completely naked.
> 
> OOC: The Change Shape ability doesn't provide for gear or clothing.




This was supposed to end up in the IC thread, but the wires got crossed.  EN World has been slow and glitchy lately.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2009)

Well i see then it is not just me. I am both happy and sad to find that out.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 26, 2009)

ENWorld is just slow and working in fits and starts.  I doubt it has anything to do with what browser you are using.  It is likely just a coincidence that it worked nicely for a bit after you opened explorer.  For me, it's behavior is consistent across explorer, firefox, blackberry browser, and opera mini.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2009)

either way, it is still a pain in the A$$ that it takes 3 to 5 minites to change pages


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is the first time I've been able to get onto EN World reliably in the past two days.  

Expect an IC update shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2009)

hey Crazy Monkey, I have a question. it says in 2010 there is to be a catastrophy that causes magic towork and creatures of ledgend to appear. since that is next year, i was wondering ... what happens and when? I would like to prepare for this. I am an Electrician by trade and i suspect that my carreer might be in jepordy here. ( not to mention any one who si in the computer trades!)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hehehe.

I chose 2010 because 2012 is getting overused these days.  Also, if you read through all of the setting material carefully, you'll note that the catastrophe doesn't actually happen.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2009)

well, with th4e skys being so gray as of late here in the midwest, i was sondering when the 'island in the sky' was arriving to create the desolate eturnal land of darkness here written in your description in post one.

well i guess if i have a couple more years according to nostrol domis and the myans then i wont worry too much.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't worry Scott.  Our electrical skills will translate well into mastery of the elemental forces of air and lightning: Lightning Mages.  Pretty cool if you ask me.  I for one look forward to our new stormlord masters.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Funny you should mention storms...


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 28, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Funny you should mention storms...




Ummmmmm... Why is that?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

...

...

...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2009)

NOOOO! don't ask that! he is the dm so therefor EVILLLLLL.

rule one in d and d: never give the dm ideas, and rule two, the idea once given may go away if you do not acknowledge the dm's twisted mind at work!! (whick is only slightly less popular then: never start a land war in asia.)

I also happend to notice this:


> Our electrical skills will translate well into mastery of the elemental forces of air and lightning: Lightning Mages.



Our? are you an electrician as well?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 28, 2009)

Not as a trade, but that may change.  I was an associate engineer for a company that repairs HP high end unix servers, I was a locksmith/safesmith for several years, I was an alarm technician, appliance repairman, computer repairman, and now satellite technician.  I've brought cell phones back from the dead repeatedly when my ex ran them through the washer AND the dryer.  I've built robots and all manner of other gadgets.  So yeah, me and electricity go way back. ;-)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Monkey was gadgety once upon a time, in the military.  No desire to continue along that route, however, so my skills atrophied and are horrifically out of date.  DOS anyone?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2009)

'81 -'85: us air force: avionics communications/wideband communications
'86 -'87: satalite installation (the big 10 foot mesh kind) 
'87 -'06: sound system operation/ maintenance
'02 - present: Elecrician (residental and commercial) enough hours to be journy man, just not taken the test yet.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Small world.  Monkey was in the Air Force from 94-97 as a Communication tech.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2009)

COOoooOOL ... Although, i must admitt that i alway found it odd to see someone refer to themselves in the third person.

reguardless, good ta meet ya!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Monkey is eccentric like that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2009)

i would say that it is an air force thing, but then i would have to ask my self if i was a pot or the kettle.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 29, 2009)

haha you guys make me feel young.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 29, 2009)

So, just how old are you, Mr. unusual characters?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2009)

Mr. unusual characters? (ha! thats really funny!) is a very young person at 33 compared to my much more advanced years of 45.

that also makes him 6 monts and 16 days older then you CM, to be truthful.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 30, 2009)

Weeelll...

In my games, he's playing...

A spider-lady

A psionic centaur

And a conspiracy theorist, creepy RV dude

Mr. Yttermayn enjoys strange characters, it seems.    Not that I'm complaining.  He's one of the few folks who actually uses my Savage Species revisions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Weeelll...
> 
> In my games, he's playing...
> 
> ...




conspiracy theorist, creepy RV dude? what thread is that in?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 30, 2009)

One of the games I'm running over on the WotC forums Play-by-Post Haven.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2009)

personally then i would lik to make it:

creepy, conspiracy theorist RV dude


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 30, 2009)

Ahhh, Scott peaked at my profile!  I'll be 34 in about a month.  CM, don't forget doppleganger cleric! (retired)  What can I say, my imagination is just too fertile!  I gotta say, I do very much enjoy these three games CM is running, and his flexibility with characters.  With the exception of warlocks, for some _damn_ reason... ;-)


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 30, 2009)

Next time you should ask to play a desert dryad bonded to a Saguaro cactus which you keep in a giant pot that you cart around in a wagon just so you can go adventuring.

I completely forgot about the OOC thread


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 30, 2009)

Nah, too old-hat.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 2, 2009)

Monkey is focusing on getting a writing project done for his first published work.  So, I'll be back on the forums either at the end of this week, or when it's all done, whichever comes first.

Crunch time.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 2, 2009)

During CM's break, I am wondering if anyone is interested in joining a classic dungeon crawl game.  I've been wanting to try GM'ing a PBP game for awhile, and I recently got my hands on some traditional dungeon crawl modules updated to 3.5.  Here is th link to the recruitment thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/249748-yttermayns-saga-dragon-cult.html


----------



## maddmic (Feb 5, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Small world.  Monkey was in the Air Force from 94-97 as a Communication tech.




Air Force '93-'99 3c0xx


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

328xx 81 to 86


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 6, 2009)

maddmic said:


> Air Force '93-'99 3c0xx




Wow, same code as me.  Where were you stationed?

In other news...

Monkey is back...ish.  Playing catch-up at the moment, so it may be a day or so before I get updates done.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 8, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Wow, same code as me.  Where were you stationed?
> 
> In other news...
> 
> Monkey is back...ish.  Playing catch-up at the moment, so it may be a day or so before I get updates done.




Here in the springs.  CMAS or CMAFB depending upon the timeframe you were here/there.  Lived on Pete though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

maddmic said:


> Here in the springs.  CMAS or CMAFB depending upon the timeframe you were here/there.  Lived on Pete though.





crazy_monkey air force base? wow dude, I didn't really know you were that famous!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2009)

I live in Colorado Springs, now, as well.  Up near Fort Carson.

I gamed with a Peterson fellow by the name of Randy Williams back then.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 8, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I live in Colorado Springs, now, as well.  Up near Fort Carson.
> 
> I gamed with a Peterson fellow by the name of Randy Williams back then.




Were you stationed here?  Williams doesn't ring a bell, but most of my on base gaming was from '93 until I moved off in '97.  The rest was at a comic store and a buddies house out east.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2009)

No, I was stationed at the USAF Academy (10th comm squadron).  Left the AF in 97 and the Springs in 99, came back to the Springs in 2003 (and regretting it, now).


----------



## Max (Feb 8, 2009)

FYI I will be on vacation from Feb 12 - Feb 21.  I will have a laptop with me, but won't be online every day.  I shouldn't fall too far behind though.

Max


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> No, I was stationed at the USAF Academy (10th comm squadron).  Left the AF in 97 and the Springs in 99, came back to the Springs in 2003 (and regretting it, now).




I was stationed at george AFB and Keesler AFB umpteen years before either of you two!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to give Walking Dad another day or so and then move on.

Walking Dad, apologies, but everyone else is posting at a quicker pace so if you don't get a post in, I'm going to be writing your character out of the game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 12, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I'm going to give Walking Dad another day or so and then move on.
> 
> Walking Dad, apologies, but everyone else is posting at a quicker pace so if you don't get a post in, I'm going to be writing your character out of the game.




No need for apologize. EN World isn't working right for me the last few days 

And some real leife issues make it difficult for me to testing it more than once or twice a day. I would have no hard feelings if you kick me...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 12, 2009)

Walking Dad, the characters at the ravine are about to enter combat, which will up the posting rate for them to about once a day until the combat is over.

I've only ever "kicked" a player out of one of my PbPs once, and that was for dice cheating, so I'd like to work with you on this.  However, if you and I both honestly feel that you won't be able to keep up, then having you drop out for the time being may be the best course of action.

Let me know how you feel about this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2009)

dice cheating?! why would any one even _want_ to cheat on a pbp game? yeesh. I hope they were kicked off en world. 

[guilt trip]I also hope that you can possibly deep with the game, but you will be missed if you have to desert us in our time of great need as we are about to meet a mortal challenge. fare thee well walking dad...[/guilt trip]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 12, 2009)

Actually, that particular incident was over on the Play-by-Post Haven on WotC's forums.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2009)

ah, never the less, we are moving out of the tavern i believe...headed to the ravine?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, but I'm going to wait for a response from Walking Dad or one more day (whichever comes first) before I post the next update.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2009)

cool. I hope he can stay with the game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sorry 
But my posting frequenzy will not approve this week. Perhaps we can find a solution. If not, it would be really ok. Only promise to not ban me from your future games...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 16, 2009)

Walking Dad, I understand life happens.    You will be more than welcome in the next Monkey PbP (I'm toying with doing a D20 Modern game sometime soon).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

If you have a hankering for D20 Modern, check this out, Crazy Monkey's newest PbP.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok all, here it is...

I have been down with some diabetes complications for the last two weeks and am now geting better. As such I am needing to get caugt up on jobs in progress. On top of that I have got my self hooked into trying for a play.

What that means is iIam going to be working late (I hope) and if I get a part, I will be praticing for my part if I get one. It is for a local community theater, but one that prides itself in prfessionalism.I will still be active in pbp, but i amy be reducing to like a very serious once per day poswting frequency.

Just wanted togive a heads up.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2009)

Once per day is still a lot. 

You'll be fine!

Good luck! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 23, 2009)

Best wishes for both your health and your job scott


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

Monkey was a theatre rat in high school (mostly backstage work) so "Break a leg."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

I was cast in two plays in High school and 4 as an "adult" (Tilly, dogpatch USA, Heaven can wait and george washing slep here.) so thanks all!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just FYI, Monkey is taking weekends off for a little while.    I'll be catching up on everything on Monday.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2009)

Arkhandus and Wiggimuck, what genders are your characters' canine companions?


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't even wanna know...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I don't even wanna know...




dittos on that


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 8, 2009)

AW you don't wanna new little pets?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 8, 2009)

Krek the 5th is a male bulldog, and 100% vicious.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

bull dog and wolf, what an ugly combination.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, Ril's a boy, that's for sure...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2009)

Alrighty.  Just deciding how to develop the relationship between those two.  With them both being male, there's going to be some animosity until one of them establishes an "Alpha" role over the other.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 8, 2009)

Unless they're gay.  

Scott: All the ugly'd come from the bulldog side, I think.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 8, 2009)

Ew. If Ril's gotta fight to save his own a** I'll have to cast some serious buffs... Must hurry to get 2nd lvl spells before it's too late


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 8, 2009)

Ya mean before Vardok butchers yer wolf to keep it from hurting/bothering Krek too much?  Yeah, sure.... ^_^


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 8, 2009)

Eh. I propose resurrecting this argument when Athanil's companion will be a dire bear!


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 8, 2009)

Kael doesn't mind getting a noble's outfit if the two animals decide to tie the knot. It'd be a beautiful ceremony. Honestly, he might shed a tear.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone heard from evillynn of late?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2009)

last post: 9 march

last seenon en world: 11 march

plays rashana on this thread

otherwis nope.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 24, 2009)

Monkey is back from that horrific place known as flu-ville.

Expect an IC update shortly.  Hopefully we still have everyone.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 24, 2009)

Still around. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Kael should still be on top of the ledge, having not attempted his climb down. That means he'll be raining arrows from above...

...much to the detriment to the party below if he misses.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 24, 2009)

Around. Still.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

of course i'm 'round. I have never had a flat belly!


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2009)

Of course.  Vardok and his vicious mutt are still ready to kill.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 25, 2009)

Merenita still hasn't had breakfast.  Bring on the rats!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2009)

eeeeeewwwwwwww! thats jsut gross man!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2009)

evilynn666 said:
			
		

> The cries of alarm pull her back to reality and immediately direct her attention to several vicious *rodents of unusual size.*




wait, i didn't know we were in the fire swamp . . . when did that happen?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 25, 2009)

Inconceivable!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2009)

i don't think that word means that you think it means


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 26, 2009)

If he did, would he eat beans?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 26, 2009)

Even in PbP land, the game is not immune to inane movie quotes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2009)

who , us?


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 27, 2009)

Geez, that's only something a bunch of nerdy D&D cheeto-eaters would do.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Oh, wait...


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dire rats by definition are rodents of unusual size. I can't help it if people read too much into things


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Geez, that's only something a bunch of nerdy D&D cheeto-eaters would do.
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Oh how i wish i could have some cheetos right now ... bad for the blood sugars, though.



evillyn666 said:


> Dire rats by definition are rodents of unusual size. I can't help it if people read too much into things




Who, Us?  (wait, did i say that already?)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Paths of Legend Campaign Setting has a new home!

Click here for the latest updates to Monkey's homebrew setting.*

*_Membership required.  Some material not suitable for users under 18.  Side effects include an overabundance of awesomeness._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2009)

[sblock=ytterman]


Yttermayn said:


> Merenita busies herself with 'making breakfast'.  She bites the rat again, taking her time to inject enough venom to liquify the rat's insides.  Then she ties the tail and front paws together to form a convenient sling with which to carry the sloshy new 'rat sack' on her back.  "All ready!"  She says brightly.  "Are we going deeper now?"



man, that is just plain gross!
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 6, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ytterman]
> 
> man, that is just plain gross!
> [/sblock]




Glad you like it!    It was the closest thing I could think of for a spider with no usable silk glands to do to emulate the real life feeding cycle of most spiders.  If she'd had working silk glands, she'd have wrapped the rat up after injecting it into a cocoon and carried that.  Maybe Monkey would let me have tiny silk glands that could be used for minor binding tasks.  Not enough to bind someone up in combat or something, just basically like an endless thread dispenser on her butt.  Not strong enough to use as rope, just something to play with in RP.  What do you think, Monkey?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think we could do that.    It'll have no game effect whatsoever, however (can't use it as rope, can't assist climbing with it, can't use it in combat, etc).


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 6, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I think we could do that.    It'll have no game effect whatsoever, however (can't use it as rope, can't assist climbing with it, can't use it in combat, etc).




That's cool, thank you.  Basically, she still has the silk glands she was hatched with, but she is so much bigger now relative to the glands that they aren't good for much.  As she matures, though, some of her juvenile silk glands mature into the ones capable of shooting sticky webbing that she gets at higher levels.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2009)

but can use it like a backpack to carry the M.R.E.'s?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 14, 2009)

Onward and upward (or downward in this case)...


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 23, 2009)

Merenita is still holding the apple.  She offerered Delber a look here, holding it up for him to see: http://www.enworld.org/forum/4677223-post191.html
and then later CM notes that the apple was in Merenita's possession and was still shiny and in good condition despite the rough treatment at post 322 or so.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2009)

ah. thanks for the clerification.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 25, 2009)

Setting information on Deities & Religion has been added to the Campaign Setting material.  Note that the post isn't complete as it only covers Boccob and Corellon at the moment, but more will be added as I get time.

Edit: Ehlonna has been added, now.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 28, 2009)

For some reason I posted my picture of Merenita in the rogues gallery.  Go see!
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...paths-legend-sunless-citadel.html#post4770078


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 28, 2009)

Suitably creepy.  Kind of hard to tell what exactly that spider is doing to the girl, though.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 28, 2009)

Make sure you are zoomed in all the way.  She's leaning on the spider, the spider is webbing a dire rat.  The girl is Merenita in humanoid form, thus the title 'beside herself' thing.  Once I color it, it should be a lot clearer.  Unfortunately, the scanner does all kinds of crappy things to pencil drawings too, which I tried to tweak away with limited success.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2009)

Umm.....what are the "Experience totals updated" posts in the Rogues' Gallery?  The only one that actually mentions an XP value is the 30 XP for dire rats.  Just wondering because I don't recall any earlier XP awards.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

Ytterman: I did as you said and zoomed in...that is definately an R.O.U.S. and as CM put it , suitable creepy.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 28, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Umm.....what are the "Experience totals updated" posts in the Rogues' Gallery?  The only one that actually mentions an XP value is the 30 XP for dire rats.  Just wondering because I don't recall any earlier XP awards.




The wild elven group (of which there is only one character left, the other players having dropped) and Merenita fought some goblins at the ravine's edge.  That's also how Merenita acquired the apple.

There was also the evening ambush by the sapling creatures.

Check the RG thread for new xp totals after any fight if I don't mention it (which I should, but apparently neglected to do a couple of times).

Edit: Also, also, watch for an IC update shortly and many apologies for the delays.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, the dire rat encounter was the only one where XP was posted in the RG.....I'll have to check earlier posts here and in the IC to see if anything was given for the twig fight.  Not that Vardok or Krek did much in that fight, since he had to get down from the tree first. ^_^;

Dwarves in trees!  I should've known better!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2009)

dwaarves in trees, there is something intrinsicly wrong with that....


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 11, 2009)

Wiggimuck has informed me via PM that he's dropping out due to real life issues.  I'll update the Rogue's Gallery in a moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2009)

bummer, man.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 23, 2009)

Monkey will be completely offline from May 27th to June 3rd.  I will be updating my games on Monday (May 25th) and Tuesday (May 26th) but after that, don't expect to see me again until June 4th.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 10, 2009)

Monkey is back (a little late, yes).

We will be going back to a once a week update schedule as I find myself spending much less time online after my trip.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

here!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 11, 2009)

That was pretty random you two.  
Why do you spend less time online now, I wonder?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 11, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: We seem to have lost quite a few folks while I was gone. Lets do a roll call over in the OOC thread to see who all is still here and interested in playing.




Oh.  Here.

If you can't tell from the drawing, Merenita is one of my favorite characters.  So, yeah, suck it up and run, GM! ;-)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 11, 2009)

Here, of course.  Just been waiting FOREVER for Vardok to be healed so he can resume trapfinding (and probably trapspringing....) after the injury he took from the fall.  He's in no shape to risk his hide with another possible trap otherwise, and he's a stubborn dwarf so he won't until his demand is met.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2009)

Also here, just rather busy right now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> That was pretty random you two.
> Why do you spend less time online now, I wonder?






Yttermayn said:


> Oh.  Here.




pretty funny when you stop and think about it


----------



## Max (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm still in.  I thought we were just taking a break while our beloved GM was gone.

As for Vardok needing healing, he hasn't said the magic word yet.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't you know?  The dwarven phrase for "please heal me" is something like "Git yer holier-than-though arse o'er here un heal me 'fore I thump ye hard 'nuff te make yer 'ole pantheon cry!"


----------



## Max (Jun 13, 2009)

That will work.  It's pretty much the same in half-orc -- just be sure to use short words!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

mono-syllibic words, grunts and more cursing?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm no expert, but that'd be my guess.  Any Klingon experts here?  I hear they are similar dialects. ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

I think you have to say something like: "K'Ah Plah'!!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, Scott, I dodn't know you were so sophisticated!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

Ferengi rule of aquisistion: Never cheat a Klingon unless you are sure you can get away with it.

translation of previous klingon statement: What do you want!?

'uch SoH jat (hold your toung!)

now that is sofistikashun!


----------



## Max (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm just a unsofistikated half-orc.  Don't know none of that funny foreign speak!


----------



## maddmic (Jun 16, 2009)

still here


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

did I mention that I am still here?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 17, 2009)

So, it looks like evillyn666 is the only one we've lost.  I'll post an update and write her character out with the window open for her return if she so desires.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

Max said:


> Kelset leaves off his study of the dead goblins and approaches Vardok.  "Sorry, Vardok.  Got distracted."  He looks over the wound, places his hand upon it and prays.  "Kord, heal this brave and* noisy *dwarf of his wounds....."




if I had not been at a coffee house when i read that, I would have laughed loud and long!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 7, 2009)

The setting material has (finally) been updated.  The most recent post continues the information on Deities & Religions, covering Erythnul and Fharlanghn, with Garl Glittergold and more coming next week.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

**??huh??**

What Invasion is that crazy monkey?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2009)

Only rolled the regular attack so far, since AoOs are quite conditional.

How do you want that done?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 8, 2009)

Oops.  I think someone reported the insane_simian posts.  Dang.  

That was supposed to be a bit of build-up/hype for a project I'm working on for the end of the year, not spam.   

Thanee, go ahead and roll the AoOs and we'll just disregard them if they're not needed.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, added the AoO rolls to the IC post, where my regular attack is in.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2009)

did the spam report happen becauses you used an alternate psudonym and someone did not recognize you, you think?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2009)

Of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2009)

Strange. I am not exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer, but, insane simian I took to be crazy monkey rather easisly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, lesson learned.  I won't be doing _that_ again.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 9, 2009)

Needless to say I can't wait until December 2009!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't know if I can wait that long!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll be dropping more hints as development continues.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHH! the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll be camping this sunday through tuesday, so I won't be able to post at all once I'm gone.  I'm going to try to work in updates/posts to games i'm involved in before I go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

Keep away from the poison Ivy!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 12, 2009)

Amen brother.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 20, 2009)

Informal Poll: 

Who would be up to a change of venue to Crazy Monkey's Asylum starting with the next chapter, "The Enlightened Crusade?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 21, 2009)

That would be just fine, that server works a heck of a lot faster.  I just hope it dosn't go 'poof!' because you didn't pay the bill or something down the road.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 21, 2009)

No danger of that...it's free.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, My computer has been tempermental, but I have been frequenting a coffee house with computer access (and yes ytterman, I can read the maps you make on those computer!) and I maihgt be able to check on that venue.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2009)

I would prefer not to. While this site is far from perfect (especially speedwise), it's still good to have many things in one place. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Max (Jul 24, 2009)

Either way is fine with me.  I'd be fine moving to your site, or staying here.

FYI I'm going fishing in Alaska this week.  I will be completely off-line until August 1st.  Needless to say, feel free to run Kelset as needed to support what the party is doing.

Max


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  Have fun fishing.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2009)

As EN World has been finicky of late, CM has had a difficult time getting on to update this game. 

His words: "...I'm having some issues getting on there the last couple of days... let everyone else know that I'll update as soon as I'm able to get on the site?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2009)

Seems to be getting better now. Fingers crossed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 31, 2009)

Howdy folks.

Monkey's patience with EN World's technical issues wears thin.  I'm going to move this game to my forums, Crazy Monkey's Asylum.

Please check in here if you intend to stay with the game through the move.

For those who don't want to leave EN World, thanks for playing and good gaming to you.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> For those who don't want to leave EN World, thanks for playing and good gaming to you.




Yep, that would include me (as posted above already).

I wish you (and all the players who continue on the voyage into the Sunless Citadel) lots of fun! 

Bye
Thanee


----------

